# The Atomic Thread



## devdev

Collected my Atomic from @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl yesterday, modded to BF.

I am simply astounded by how well it performs. Crack the airholes wide open with a 0.5 ohm dual coil on the Reo and I am approaching @Silver territory within three hits.

@Alex mentioned that this thing was awesome, and he is spot on. This is on a par with the Cyclops in terms of clouds and the throat hit and flavour is better.

Anyway, since we do not have a thread for the Atomic in Reoville I thought I would start this. It is very deserving of its own area of discussion.

Also thanks @Rob Fisher for the Rayon - this is different to the Rayon I got before and offers much better presentation of flavour

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby

Brilliant! Really looking forward to getting my Atomic from Vape Club tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Nice thread @devdev
this is how mine has been running for the past couple of days. Dual 6wrap twisted 28g micro coil metering in at around .4ohms. this thing is a beast!





And this is what it looks like om my reo mini





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## devdev

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Nice thread @devdev
> this is how mine has been running for the past couple of days. Dual 6wrap twisted 28g micro coil metering in at around .4ohms. this thing is a beast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what it looks like om my reo mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
Nice coil, and nice Mini @Cape vaping supplies! I am waiting the arrival of my mini [HASHTAG]#winning[/HASHTAG]. 

Are you using Rayon or cotton in that build?


----------



## RIEFY

devdev said:


> Nice coil, and nice Mini @Cape vaping supplies! I am waiting the arrival of my mini [HASHTAG]#winning[/HASHTAG].
> 
> Are you using Rayon or cotton in that build?


rayon in that build however I find that the flavor is excellent if its wicked properly with rayon but vapor production is a bit starved compared to cotton

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## devdev

Cape vaping supplies said:


> rayon in that build however I find that the flavor is excellent if its wicked properly with rayon but vapor production is a bit starved compared to cotton
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
Possibly not wicking fast enough? I find with the small airholes the Rayon battles to wick nicely if you try lung hit. It doesn't carry juice as quickly as cotton.

Since getting the cyclops and now the atomic I am fast becoming only a lung hitter


----------



## RIEFY

devdev said:


> Possibly not wicking fast enough? I find with the small airholes the Rayon battles to wick nicely if you try lung hit. It doesn't carry juice as quickly as cotton.
> 
> Since getting the cyclops and now the atomic I am fast becoming only a lung hitter


possibly yes. I have moved down to 6mg I think 3weeks or so now and loving it. I am only doing lung hits. wonder how @TylerD is doing with his drop in nic

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## zadiac

Also got one at the meet and really like it. Don't have my Reo yet, but using it on the launcher and it's really good. It's a battle between my Atomic, Zenith V2 and my Plume Veil. All 3 of them are really great and can't really pick a winner at this point.


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> possibly yes. I have moved down to 6mg I think 3weeks or so now and loving it. I am only doing lung hits. wonder how @TylerD is doing with his drop in nic
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I'm loving it! 
I did however go back to 12mg a few times just to get a bit of a kick at night. I will get there. Might take a bit f time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Last night I built a new coil in the Atomic, the previous build was amazing with dual coils @0.5 ohms, but using a 1.4mm ID.

I built the same setup, except using a 2mm ID, but I've just gone back to a 1.4 ID now. I don't like the bigger coils in here at all. For me I get much better performance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I finally sat down and built a dual coil for my new Atomic... 28g microcoils 0,7Ω. Broke the first leg tightening the screws... started over and second time around managed... put some awesome Rayon wicks into the coils and popped the cap on... then the epic fail... it won't screw all the way into the REO LP/SL. 



Checked my bottom fed Magma and Plume Veil and they both fit fine... so I guess the threads on this Atomic are not that lekker.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Hi @Rob Fisher, I'm desperately needing an atomic so if you decide to sell it may I have dibs please.


----------



## RIEFY

I had the same problem with 2 guys reos I just turned it hard and it went right down all threads of reo is still perfdct

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I had the same problem with 2 guys reos I just turned it hard and it went right down all threads of reo is still perfdct


 
Thanks CVS! As soon as my other LP's arrive I will force it!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher, I'm desperately needing an atomic so if you decide to sell it may I have dibs please.


 
Will do @Zeki Hilmi! It will be a week or two because I'm waiting for my new SL's before I force the Atomic!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Thanks @Rob Fisher Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## RIEFY

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks CVS! As soon as my other LP's arrive I will force it!


I was a bit sceptical because it doesnt feel right doing it lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jimbo

@Rob Fisher 

Have you tried fitting the BF Atomic on any of your other Reos?

Like mentioned in another thread, my BF Atomic fits one Reo but not the other.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> Have you tried fitting the BF Atomic on any of your other Reos?
> 
> Like mentioned in another thread, my BF Atomic fits one Reo but not the other.


 
I only have one LP at the moment because I sold the others last week @Jimbo... I only have a standard and woodvils left apart from my one LP. I have 2 LP/SL's in bound!


----------



## Nooby

A big thank you to Vape Club for the awesome Atomic modified to bottom feed. I am still trying to figure out my perfect vape with this little beaut. Will revert back as soon as I find that spot 

Thanks @VapeGrrl & @JakesSA for the wonderful service. Always appreciated

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nooby

Ok, so I had just short of a full day the Atomic on the Reo.

I built dual coils on a blunt needle tip. 8 wraps gave me around 0.7 ohms (I know its not low enough lol). I wicked it with rayon. I still need to try cotton with this build. I must say I am really getting use to this Atomic and feel it has great potential. I will recoil a bit later to go around 0.5 / 0.6 and of course try different coil sizes, twists etc.

Taste is pretty good, vapor is much thicker and over all look on the Reo is gorgeous. I am really happy I went the route of the Atomic. Currently vaping Elvis's breakfast on 6mg nicotine which is awesome. However, I think I need to explore different juices to give this Atomic a run for its money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

Do you guys find that the atomic with dual coil and both holes open at the widest wistle a lot ?


----------



## Nooby

andro said:


> Do you guys find that the atomic with dual coil and both holes open at the widest wistle a lot ?


 
You know what, I never even attempted to try the 3mm holes  I just tried the 2mm and the smallest 2. I am currently using the smallest 2 

I will try it...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

andro said:


> Do you guys find that the atomic with dual coil and both holes open at the widest wistle a lot ?


just smooth out the edges of the hole. there are tiny burs which cause the whistle

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## andro

Cool will do


----------



## Nooby

andro said:


> Cool will do


 
Yeah it does whistle a bit... But as CVS mentioned, there is a fix..


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> I finally sat down and built a dual coil for my new Atomic... 28g microcoils 0,7Ω. Broke the first leg tightening the screws... started over and second time around managed... put some awesome Rayon wicks into the coils and popped the cap on... then the epic fail... it won't screw all the way into the REO LP/SL.
> 
> View attachment 10789
> 
> Checked my bottom fed Magma and Plume Veil and they both fit fine... so I guess the threads on this Atomic are not that lekker.


 
i had the same issue with my reo mini. with @CVS help we jst turned it right down and worked perfectly. put my reomizer on after just to make sure no issues and its all in order

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Cape vaping supplies said:


> just smooth out the edges of the hole. there are tiny burs which cause the whistle
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
Well spotted there @Cape vaping supplies !
Very nifty


----------



## Nooby

Re-wicked and recoiled today to 0.6 ohm dual coil. Wow, kinda overwhelming.. think 0.8 is better for me on this Atomic.. also, I don't think this Elvis's breakfast is doing for me at this low ohm. Peanut butter is a bit to over powering now. Should invest in other juices as I am officially done buying vape gear.. where to start lol.. What is a good juice to vape in this atty do you reckon?


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> Re-wicked and recoiled today to 0.6 ohm dual coil. Wow, kinda overwhelming.. think 0.8 is better for me on this Atomic.. also, I don't think this Elvis's breakfast is doing for me at this low ohm. Peanut butter is a bit to over powering now. Should invest in other juices as I am officially done buying vape gear.. where to start lol.. What is a good juice to vape in this atty do you reckon?


Try Bowden's Mate or The Virus or Rocket Sheep Enterprise.


----------



## Paulie

good desert flavors work well with lower ohms and higher watts methinks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

im vaping on purple alien at .38ohms its freaking beautiful

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

paulph201 said:


> good desert flavors work well with lower ohms and higher watts methinks


 
For me personally its just the other way round, tobacco flavors at < 0.7 Ω and desert flavors at 0.9+ Ω


----------



## Paulie

johan said:


> For me personally its just the other way round, tobacco flavors at < 0.7 Ω and desert flavors at 0.9+ Ω


 

Sorry i meant to say desert flavours high in VG (80% +)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby

Thanks to CVS, got some Blue Magic and Devils milk.. rewicked and recoiled to dual twisted 28g coils (0.4-0.5 ohms)on 2nd biggest hole. All I can say is wow. The taste, the vapour is outstanding. It's not to hectic at all. Thanks again bru!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf

Guys just putting it out there, i have a new Atomic bf modded by from Vape Club thanks btw @Jakesa to swop for Plume veil bf if you have. I bought 2 for my mods


----------



## kevkev

The Golf said:


> Guys just putting it out there, i have a new Atomic bf modded by from Vape Club thanks btw @Jakesa to swop for Plume veil bf if you have. I bought 2 for my mods


I have one if you wanna swop


----------



## JakesSA

Sorry to hear about the threading issue there @Rob Fisher , I don't quite understand why this is as this only seems to happen on some Reos and also no other mod that I am aware of. @TylerD has some dies coming of which I hope to buy a few. If the tolerance on the die is tight enough this might solve the issue on these atties once and for all. 
Failing that I'll order specified tolerance dies from the States.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

JakesSA said:


> Sorry to hear about the threading issue there @Rob Fisher , I don't quite understand why this is as this only seems to happen on some Reos and also no other mod that I am aware of. @TylerD has some dies coming of which I hope to buy a few. If the tolerance on the die is tight enough this might solve the issue on these atties once and for all.
> Failing that I'll order specified tolerance dies from the States.


 
Don't sweat it one bit @JakesSA! It's a know issue and I am completely relaxed.


----------



## The Golf

@JakesSA is there any way of adjusting the positive pin it seems to be sitting a little far out so my atty does not screw in far enuff


----------



## Gazzacpt

The Golf said:


> @JakesSA is there any way of adjusting the positive pin it seems to be sitting a little far out so my atty does not screw in far enuff


You use a hammer

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## The Golf

Gazzacpt said:


> You use a hammer


----------



## JakesSA

This seems to be common amongst most of the rda's we have, I'm not sure if they supposed to be like that. I saw that the Cyclones I've looked at are practically level. It occurs to me that it may be safer to have the positive pin protrude a bit to avoid a short .. maybe. The Cyclones will definitely not be suitable for a direct hybrid type connection where the positive pin is actually direct onto the battery.

You can try put it in a vice with two small blocks of aluminium on either side of the posts and then close the vice .. carefully. The blocks must obviously be wide enough to allow the pin to move between them. Not sure if it will move much though since the plastic insulator around that centre post 'seats' into place.

Are your posts level with each other at the top @The Golf?


----------



## zadiac

Ok, so those of you who met me at the meet prob know that I like airy draws. Very airy. I love the atomic, but even full open, it just wasn't airy enough for me. So I removed the afc ring completely and BAM!! Perfect airy draw and the flavor isn't influenced that much. I still get really great flavor!! I love this!!
BTW the whistling it made is now also gone. No need to drill. I'm really pleased with this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf

No the positive pin is prob about 1.5mm lower I think ill try ur suggestion. Thank you sir. Once again thanks for the mods


----------



## JakesSA

@zadiac, so your atomic is single again?


----------



## Gazzacpt

The Golf said:


>


True story bru. Block of wood with a hole big enough for the posts to fit but small enough so the deck is sitting on it. Then tap the pin with little hammer. Well thats how I seat the post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA

The Golf said:


> No the positive pin is prob about 1.5mm lower I think ill try ur suggestion. Thank you sir. Once again thanks for the mods


 
Ahh, I must not have seated it properly, those posts should be very close to equal height. Use a ruler or some flat edge to confirm. The vice should fix it chop-chop just close it slowly, you will actually feel it 'slip into place'. If you don't come right give me a shout?


----------



## zadiac

JakesSA said:


> @zadiac, so your atomic is single again?


 
Nope, just divorced. She and I have an intimate relationship now (without the ring) and I'm sucking on her all the time

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JakesSA

LOL


----------



## kevkev

@The Golf have sent you pm about that Atomic.


----------



## TylerD

@JakesSA them dies should be here early next week. Been in transit since the 29th. Damn Post office. Will send then together with the Reo.


----------



## JakesSA

Fantastic!


----------



## Nooby

If I knew the Atomic doesn't screw in all the way down onto the deck, I would of only cut off 2mm off the deck on the Reo.. it doesn't really phase me that much though lol..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

I put a 18mm stainless washer under my atty to take up the gap. Looks much better now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nooby

The Golf said:


> I put a 18mm stainless washer under my atty to take up the gap. Looks much better now.


 
Lol, I would of never thought about that.. nice find though. The Atomic can be screwed down further, BUT, I ain't taking the chance and ruining the 510 connection.. I think about it though


----------



## RIEFY

I just caused k@k for my self. I tried going back to single coil after duals at .4ohms and I just cant stand the singles anymore. tried numerous builds today with no luck -

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY

nothing as satisfying as my dual build

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Yiannaki

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I just caused k@k for my self. I tried going back to single coil after duals at .4ohms and I just cant stand the singles anymore. tried numerous builds today with no luck -
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


It's funny how ones preference can change quite quickly. I recall you being a single coil guy hovering in the range of 0.9 Ω.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY

Yiannaki said:


> It's funny how ones preference can change quite quickly. I recall you being a single coil guy hovering in the range of 0.9 Ω.


yeah that was my happy place! went down to 6mg vape is awesome at around .4 duals but its a juice hog of note and this is my ADV device

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> nothing as satisfying as my dual build
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I think the logical next step would be cocaine.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> It's funny how ones preference can change quite quickly. I recall you being a single coil guy hovering in the range of 0.9 Ω.


 
That's pretty much where I am... single micro coil in the 0,9Ω to 1,1Ω arena... I really have to pay a little bit of attention to some dual coils because I have a few BF atties I need to try out including an Atomic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

TylerD said:


> I think the logical next step would be cocaine.....


But of course!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY

bwahahahaha. @TylerD how is your transition? or have you given up

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> That's pretty much where I am... single micro coil in the 0,9Ω to 1,1Ω arena... I really have to pay a little bit of attention to some dual coils because I have a few BF atties I need to try out including an Atomic.


@Rob Fisher if you're in the mood for a single coil. Try out a 28g paralell coil. 2.0mm ID, 8 wraps. Roughly 0.67 Ω

I've been running that in the grand for over a week now and it's superb. Warm, crisp flavour. This is my current coil of choice. I might give it a bash with a 1.4 ID tonight!


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> bwahahahaha. @TylerD how is your transition? or have you given up
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I'm a bit sick at the moment,.....except for my normal sickness....
So the 6mg kick the crap out of me and I'm really enjoying the 6mg. Can't vape 12mg because I start to cough.
I think flue is actually making the transition easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> I'm a bit sick at the moment,.....except for my normal sickness....
> So the 6mg kick the crap out of me and I'm really enjoying the 6mg. Can't vape 12mg because I start to cough.
> I think flue is actually making the transition easier.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

I have a dual .4ohm atomic with 1.4 ID using 26g that is incredible right now. Not touching this one for a loooong time. The other atomic @ .8ohm is for the fruity flavours, in the mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> @Rob Fisher if you're in the mood for a single coil. Try out a 28g paralell coil. 2.0mm ID, 8 wraps. Roughly 0.67 Ω
> 
> I've been running that in the grand for over a week now and it's superb. Warm, crisp flavour. This is my current coil of choice. I might give it a bash with a 1.4 ID tonight!


 
That's too potent for me... plus I only really have Avril at the moment so don't want to mess with perfection... when the other 2 REO's arrive this week hopefully I'll play... mind you I'm a bit of a goose... I have a few other cyclones I could play on! Will do!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I just caused k@k for my self. I tried going back to single coil after duals at .4ohms and I just cant stand the singles anymore. tried numerous builds today with no luck -
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Fight through it bru I do a week on a 0.8ohm coil to "normalize" myself after that 0.4 kicks ass again.


----------



## zadiac

Can't even remember the last time I vaped on single coil. Been on dual coil for months now. Will never go back to single. Not even when I have the Reo.


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> Can't even remember the last time I vaped on single coil. Been on dual coil for months now. Will never go back to single. Not even when I have the Reo.


 
I guess is the clouds you are after? Is is there a flavour issue with dual coils? I haven't played with dual coils much and I guess the last two times I built a dual coil the vape was too intense for me so I gave up... but I will persevere!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Rob Fisher said:


> I guess is the clouds you are after? Is is there a flavour issue with dual coils? I haven't played with dual coils much and I guess the last two times I built a dual coil the vape was too intense for me so I gave up... but I will persevere!


my joose flavors come thru 100times more at lower ohms. taking @gazacpt advice building a .7ohm single coil and going to give it a go for the next day and see what happens

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

I wonder if it sometimes also not depends on the juice. I just cannot vape Bowdens Mate on anything else but duals at 0.5 ish in the Cyclone with AFC. Tried Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil in the Atomic with duals at 0.45, but prefer it in a single coil RM2 currently at 0.55.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> I guess is the clouds you are after? Is is there a flavour issue with dual coils? I haven't played with dual coils much and I guess the last two times I built a dual coil the vape was too intense for me so I gave up... but I will persevere!


 
Not so much clouds. Maybe a little. Flavor has always been better for me with dual coils. I guess it differs from person to person. With sub ohm dual coils in my Plume Veil I get both. Great flavor and big clouds. Even if I had small clouds, I wouldn't mind, but it's still better for me with dual coils and less than 1 ohm. Maybe it's just me....lol (you did say I need help....hahahaha)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

I used to prefer single coils too, but once you get a nice dual coil going. It's not easy going back. I agree with all you guys.


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> Not so much clouds. Maybe a little. Flavor has always been better for me with dual coils. I guess it differs from person to person. With sub ohm dual coils in my Plume Veil I get both. Great flavor and big clouds. Even if I had small clouds, I wouldn't mind, but it's still better for me with dual coils and less than 1 ohm. Maybe it's just me....lol (you did say I need help....hahahaha)


 
You do need help and you are a lunatic...  but there are a few experienced vapers around using dual coils so there has to be something to this dual coiling! I pay attention when some of these old dogs (well old at vaping) talk...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> I used to prefer single coils too, but once you get a nice dual coil going. It's not easy going back. I agree with all you guys.


 
I'll get there... I was slow to adopt the REO and then saw the light... I guess it will be the same with the dual coils...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> I'll get there... I was slow to adopt the REO and then saw the light... I guess it will be the same with the dual coils...


 
With the Reomizer size atty, the single coil is awesome Rob. I was just talking about dual coils with reference to the Atomic above.

edit: although, I can just imagine how amazing a dual coil on the cyclone would be.. that small volume must produce one helluva dense vape.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I'll get there... I was slow to adopt the REO and then saw the light... I guess it will be the same with the dual coils...


Wondering how 32 g built to around 0.9/1.0 ohms would work for you in the Atomic or Cyclone with AFC?


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> I guess is the clouds you are after? Is is there a flavour issue with dual coils? I haven't played with dual coils much and I guess the last two times I built a dual coil the vape was too intense for me so I gave up... but I will persevere!


I found that you need to go much lower in ohms on dual to get a better vape than a well setup single in a small chamber.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> You do need help and you are a lunatic...  but there are a few experienced vapers around using dual coils so there has to be something to this dual coiling! I pay attention when some of these old dogs (well old at vaping) talk...


 
I guess it will all depend on whether you like airy draws or if you go mouth to lungs directly. I like airy draws and I do mouth to lung, and that's where the dual coils shine for me. If you do mouth to throat (smoking style) then I guess single coil and small air holes will suit you well, because you need a tight airflow to do mouth to throat draws.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I don't use RM2's anymore and actually only have one left... all my REO's have cyclones but I now have a few Cyclops's and also bottom fed Plume Veil, Atomic, Magma and the new BF Odin (on it's way) so I now have to give the dual coils a go... based on your comment above @Andre I need some 32g wire?


----------



## RIEFY

Did a 8wrap 2mm id 26g single coil came out .76ohms. so now this is what im faced with flavor is muted because I've been vaping between .35 and .4ohms for at least 2 weeks straigh. clouds isnt a issue as there is still plenty using a 1.5mm airhole on the atomic with mouth to lung hits. Now to keep strong and vape this coil for at least a day or 2 while my taste buds readjust itself.









Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bottom feed Atty's for testing!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Bottom feed Atty's for testing!
> 
> View attachment 11156


Those are beauties Rob! I'm super jelly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Bottom feed Atty's for testing!
> 
> View attachment 11156


 
Really nice atties you got there uncle Rob. hmmmm....been looking at the Magma for a while now. I wonder...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Those are beauties Rob! I'm super jelly


 
@Yiannaki but most of them are pretty cheap... and if you buy them from @JakesSA then he mods them for free! A real win win!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't use RM2's anymore and actually only have one left... all my REO's have cyclones but I now have a few Cyclops's and also bottom fed Plume Veil, Atomic, Magma and the new BF Odin (on it's way) so I now have to give the dual coils a go... based on your comment above @Andre I need some 32g wire?


 
Difficult to work with, maybe 30 g will also do the job (but try the 32 g first) - just a hunch from my side - could be totally wrong. My thinking is that low ohms is too hectic for you (especially with Menthol), but duals at higher ohms with 28 g and the likes takes just too much real estate (wire) - making for an unbalanced and not too good vape. Maybe using thinner wire (of which less is needed to get to higher ohms) would give a better balance without being too hectic for you.

Would have tried it for you before making the suggestion if I were at home. Purely speculative at this stage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> @Yiannaki but most of them are pretty cheap... and if you buy them from @JakesSA then he mods them for free! A real win win!



I have my eye on a certain red one in the pic  lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Difficult to work with, maybe 30 g will also do the job (but try the 32 g first) - just a hunch from my side - could be totally wrong. My thinking is that low ohms is too hectic for you (especially with Menthol), but duals at higher ohms with 28 g and the likes takes just too much real estate (wire) - making for an unbalanced and not too good vape. Maybe using thinner wire (of which less is needed to get to higher ohms) would give a better balance without being too hectic for you.
> 
> Would have tried it for you before making the suggestion if I were at home. Purely speculative at this stage.


 
Thanks @Andre! I will get both because I'm sure I will find a use for both 30g and 32g over time!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> I have my eye on a certain red one in the pic  lol


 
I'm sure you have... and when my gold one arrives you will want that one too!  The red one is earmarked for the new Lily coming this week (hopefully)... it would look stunning on the White Grand SL/LP!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

The Magma, Pumeveil and Veritas are all incredible for flavour, if only they were 3mm smaller in diameter.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> The Magma, Pumeveil and Veritas are all incredible for flavour, if only they were 3mm smaller in diameter.


 
Yip I think that's gonna be a killer for me... my OCD will never handle the overhang...


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm sure you have... and when my gold one arrives you will want that one too!  The red one is earmarked for the new Lily coming this week (hopefully)... it would look stunning on the White Grand SL/LP!


Looking forward to seeing that  along with the new ladies!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I also think the fantastic Odin is also an overhang issue too!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Andre! I will get both because I'm sure I will find a use for both 30g and 32g over time!


I think the 32g would be perfect for you to give the paralell build and go and still keep a resistance you're comfortable with

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## The Golf

So like the RM2 I find coil position is also really important to flavour and TH. Id like to hear what you guys are doing re. Positioning


----------



## Alex

The Golf said:


> So like the RM2 I find coil position is also really important to flavour and TH. Id like to hear what you guys are doing re. Positioning


 
Well I keep em at the same height as the post holes, which lines up with the air holes.


----------



## RIEFY

Alex said:


> Well I keep em at the same height as the post holes, which lines up with the air holes.


thats me 2

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Yiannaki

I have an atomic on the way thanks to @The Golf  really looking forward to building on it and sharing my thoughts with you guys!

I hear @Alex and @Cape vaping supplies talk about them so much that I feel I need to own one


----------



## zadiac

I drilled the large air holes of my atomic out to 3mm each and now it's perfect for me.


----------



## Alex

zadiac said:


> I drilled the large air holes of my atomic out to 3mm each and now it's perfect for me.


 
Hey @zadiac, the atomic has Manufacturer airhole sizes include 1.5mm, 2mm, 3mm for single or dual airholes


----------



## zadiac

The largest air hole on the one I have, was 2.5mm. I checked it. Drilled it out with a 3mm yesterday.


----------



## Alex

zadiac said:


> The largest air hole on the one I have, was 2.5mm. I checked it. Drilled it out with a 3mm yesterday.


 
Ah ok mate, I have the infinte clone versions

http://www.vape95.com/products/atomic-by-infinite


----------



## johan

The Golf said:


> So like the RM2 I find coil position is also really important to flavour and TH. Id like to hear what you guys are doing re. Positioning


 
I'm full on for flavor thus my coil is almost right down on the deck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

When I started out my coils were very high up for that throat hit at around 0.9 ohms and higher. Nowadays at between 0.4 to 0.7 my coils are much closer to the deck - giving me both good throat hit and good flavour - I surmise.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Just caught up with these posts from the last few days and have some comments, despite me not having an atomic

@Cape vaping supplies , your photies of your coils are always excellent and your coils are so neat! What camera did you use for that single coil you posted?

@Rob Fisher , i dont have much experience with dual coils, but in the RM2 i have tried a bit with paracoils. 28g is too thick in my view so one needs too many wraps. Also i found the coil spits and crackles and is noisy. 30g para is whats in my one Reo now, been there for about two weeks. About 0.7 ohms. 1.5mm iD. 6 wraps of double wire so its a manageable size. The vape is better. Crisper and less to no spitting and not too noisy. I use it on the tobaccoes and it works very well for me. Good flavour and good throat hit. 

But there are so many variables here. Different atty, different juice, different preferences. I think you hav to just try several combinations till you hit something you really like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't use RM2's anymore and actually only have one left... all my REO's have cyclones but I now have a few Cyclops's and also bottom fed Plume Veil, Atomic, Magma and the new BF Odin (on it's way) so I now have to give the dual coils a go... based on your comment above @Andre I need some 32g wire?


 
Please think of me if you want to recycle your Atomic at some stage @Rob Fisher


----------



## The Golf

So iv been playing with my Atomic coil position, heights, wicking and it seems it reacts almost exactly the same as my RM2.
2mm up from air hole more TH 2mm down more flavor. Wicking material should just touch the deck so you get fresh juice every 2-3 puffs, not overly boiled juice.

i think my only problem now is how loud this freaking coil is, parallel 0.4ohm, also after i release it hisses for about 2secs. Checked the coils dry burned and checked that there are no hot spots but still this happens. Not sure if its normal for such a low ohm coil, understanding that it heats up a lot quicker and cools slower because of the excess heat.


----------



## Gazzacpt

The Golf said:


> So iv been playing with my Atomic coil position, heights, wicking and it seems it reacts almost exactly the same as my RM2.
> 2mm up from air hole more TH 2mm down more flavor. Wicking material should just touch the deck so you get fresh juice every 2-3 puffs, not overly boiled juice.
> 
> i think my only problem now is how loud this freaking coil is, parallel 0.4ohm, also after i release it hisses for about 2secs. Checked the coils dry burned and checked that there are no hot spots but still this happens. Not sure if its normal for such a low ohm coil, understanding that it heats up a lot quicker and cools slower because of the excess heat.


yeah its normal for a coil like that to retain quite a bit of heat especially if its a well wrapped micro.


----------



## Nooby

Especially with a fresh battery as well...


----------



## RIEFY

Silver said:


> Just caught up with these posts from the last few days and have some comments, despite me not having an atomic
> 
> @Cape vaping supplies , your photies of your coils are always excellent and your coils are so neat! What camera did you use for that single coil you posted?
> 
> @Rob Fisher , i dont have much experience with dual coils, but in the RM2 i have tried a bit with paracoils. 28g is too thick in my view so one needs too many wraps. Also i found the coil spits and crackles and is noisy. 30g para is whats in my one Reo now, been there for about two weeks. About 0.7 ohms. 1.5mm iD. 6 wraps of double wire so its a manageable size. The vape is better. Crisper and less to no spitting and not too noisy. I use it on the tobaccoes and it works very well for me. Good flavour and good throat hit.
> 
> But there are so many variables here. Different atty, different juice, different preferences. I think you hav to just try several combinations till you hit something you really like.


Just a plain old samsung S4

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> Please think of me if you want to recycle your Atomic at some stage @Rob Fisher


 
Roger that Markus!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

The Golf said:


> So iv been playing with my Atomic coil position, heights, wicking and it seems it reacts almost exactly the same as my RM2.
> 2mm up from air hole more TH 2mm down more flavor. Wicking material should just touch the deck so you get fresh juice every 2-3 puffs, not overly boiled juice.
> 
> i think my only problem now is how loud this freaking coil is, parallel 0.4ohm, also after i release it hisses for about 2secs. Checked the coils dry burned and checked that there are no hot spots but still this happens. Not sure if its normal for such a low ohm coil, understanding that it heats up a lot quicker and cools slower because of the excess heat.


 
The problem may be that your wicks are burned through inside the coil, try pulling one out and see if it has split inside the coil. I noticed this two days ago when I tried using very short wicks that just touch the base.

With my dual coils running at .4 ohms the wicks get sucked dry real fast. I noticed the performance was different after a few hours and decided to investigate, only to find that although the wick looked okay, it had come apart in the coil. And the hissing sound after releasing the firing was likely due to this wicking problem.

I have reverted to using a longer wick that coils around underneath the coil, and it works much better.

This works for me with 1.4mm coil ID

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Silver

Love the diagram @Alex - he he
Brilliant

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

had ti rip out the single coil. 

Dual coil is the only way I get a satisfying vape with tons of flavor!





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

Cape vaping supplies said:


> had ti rip out the single coil.
> 
> Dual coil is the only way I get a satisfying vape with tons of flavor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
@Cape vaping supplies i will definitely need to come to you for cloud makng lessons!! damn!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Cape vaping supplies said:


> had ti rip out the single coil.
> 
> Dual coil is the only way I get a satisfying vape with tons of flavor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Funny single coil works better for me


----------



## The Golf

CVS have you tried twisted ribbon or twisted kanthol single coil? Ok its not strictly single but it uses a damn site less juice, and the flavour is awesome as well


----------



## The Golf

Guys all you flavour chases out there this is the craziest coil iv ever built flavour wise, my DIY juice tastes insanely sweet, iv never tasted so many different flavours b4 warm sweet, with the tobacco on the exhale. I definitely need to tone the sweetness down. 26 gauge twisted with 24 gauge parallel coil wrapped around 2mm screw driver.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## The Golf

Sorry guys .3ohm not on my Reo though

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

The Golf said:


> Guys all you flavour chases out there this is the craziest coil iv ever built flavour wise, my DIY juice tastes insanely sweet, iv never tasted so many different flavours b4 warm sweet, with the tobacco on the exhale. I definitely need to tone the sweetness down. 26 gauge twisted with 24 gauge parallel coil wrapped around 2mm screw driver.


Awesome coiling. Enjoy.


----------



## Alex

Decided to try one of the Atomics, after running with the RM2's for about two weeks..

Wow, I forgot how awesome this Atomic is, currently running on a single parallel coil @ 0.45ohms, and the flavour and density is amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

The Golf said:


> Guys all you flavour chases out there this is the craziest coil iv ever built flavour wise, my DIY juice tastes insanely sweet, iv never tasted so many different flavours b4 warm sweet, with the tobacco on the exhale. I definitely need to tone the sweetness down. 26 gauge twisted with 24 gauge parallel coil wrapped around 2mm screw driver.


 
I have to agree with you. Decided to try out your coil build and it's true. The flavour just explodes. It's awesome! Thanks for this.
Mine comes out at .25 ohms. Also using a 2mm drill bit. One of our ohm meters is wrong....lol. Will try it on the vw box mod and see what the ohms read there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Got another Atomic today (Yay!), got a loose positive post, so cannot tighten (Awww!).

Happens I guess, hopefully can get it sorted out with supplier.


----------



## Nooby

Alex said:


> Decided to try one of the Atomics, after running with the RM2's for about two weeks..
> 
> Wow, I forgot how awesome this Atomic is, currently running on a single parallel coil @ 0.45ohms, and the flavour and density is amazing.


 
Yeah, since I got the Atomic, the RM2 is packed away lol... Quick question, what gauge wire are you using any how many wraps? Is it better than a twisted single coil?


----------



## Marzuq

Nooby said:


> Yeah, since I got the Atomic, the RM2 is packed away lol... Quick question, what gauge wire are you using any how many wraps? Is it better than a twisted single coil?


 
i have to agree. i started on the rm2 and since i got my atomic i havent gone back. flavour is better. denser vapor production.
i mainly build single coils and even so the atomic is my preference between the 2


----------



## Alex

Nooby said:


> Yeah, since I got the Atomic, the RM2 is packed away lol... Quick question, what gauge wire are you using any how many wraps? Is it better than a twisted single coil?


 
I just made a coil for my other Atomic now:

Single coil
26awg
7 wraps
1.4mm ID
0.55ohms is what I get on the meter.
Rayon wick

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> I just made a coil for my other Atomic now:
> 
> Single coil
> 26awg
> 7 wraps
> 1.4mm ID
> 0.55ohms is what I get on the meter.


 
Pics or it didn't happen   

I also have a 26 single coil on mine at the moment. 2.0mm ID, 7 wraps. 0.67.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> I also have a 26 single coil on mine at the moment. 2.0mm ID, 7 wraps. 0.67.


What did you say about pics?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> What did you say about pics?


 
haha touche! Incoming

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

fixed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> fixed


Wicking material?


----------



## Paulie

I think @Yiannaki should be able to issue fines for no pics lol hes good at that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nooby

Will a twisted 28g single coil heat up quicker, slower or equal to a 26g single coil at 0.6 ohms?


----------



## Yiannaki

Please excuse the pic. My phone struggles to autofocus 

Single Coil
26G
2.0mm ID
7 Wraps
0.67
Cotton Wick

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Wicking material?


 
Rayon from Athas barbershop with tiny bits of "Angel Hair"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Please excuse the pic. My phone struggles to autofocus
> 
> Single Coil
> 26G
> 2.0mm ID
> 7 Wraps
> 0.67
> Cotton Wick
> 
> View attachment 12259


 
I'll try that coil placement next time.

PS- on iphone, you touch the screen and hold for about a second to lock AF and AE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK I think I may even test my Atomic at the same time I set up the new Odin.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> I'll try that coil placement next time.
> 
> PS- on iphone, you touch the screen and hold for about a second to lock AF and AE.


 
Im loving this build. It's my first and only build since i got my atomic a week ago.

Thanks for the recommendation to get the atomic @Alex , its awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I think I may even test my Atomic at the same time I set up the new Odin.
> View attachment 12260


 
I think a video review is in order  

Those ladies of yours need some screen time!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I think I may even test my Atomic at the same time I set up the new Odin.
> View attachment 12260


 
looking forward to your review on the odin. the odin is on my wishlist too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I think I may even test my Atomic at the same time I set up the new Odin.
> View attachment 12260


Rob u killing me here lol Build that puppy so we can see your clouds hahaha 

she looks like a flavor atty!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro

The Golf said:


> Sorry guys .3ohm not on my Reo though


What mod is this one @The Golf ?


----------



## TylerD

2 Atomic caps. 1 Centre sleeve was torched and is kinda purple and the other one with 2 x 4mm holes for dem clouds!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

andro said:


> What mod is this one @The Golf ?


 
I think its a custom one he has built


----------



## Yiannaki

TylerD said:


> 2 Atomic caps. 1 Centre sleeve was torched and is kinda purple and the other one with 2 x 4mm holes for dem clouds!
> View attachment 12282


 
That torched one looks awesome! I want

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Yiannaki said:


> That torched one looks awesome! I want


Really easy. Just torch it! Just need to keep the heat evenly spreaded.


----------



## Paulie

TylerD said:


> 2 Atomic caps. 1 Centre sleeve was torched and is kinda purple and the other one with 2 x 4mm holes for dem clouds!
> View attachment 12282


 
looks sexy how long did you torch yours? also maby explain how you did it?


----------



## TylerD

paulph201 said:


> looks sexy how long did you torch yours? also maby explain how you did it?


I used a long nose pliers and put it over it and then turned it around as I torched it. Don't know how long tho. Just until it turned blue and purple.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## The Golf

Sorry its on my bottom fed Proto type sx350

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riddle

Hey guys I've been reading this thread and seen a few people complaining about the atomic not threading all the way on their REOS. @Rob Fisher did you eventually force it on to your REO? and was your threads still fine afterwards?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riddle said:


> Hey guys I've been reading this thread and seen a few people complaining about the atomic not threading all the way on their REOS. @Rob Fisher did you eventually force it on to your REO? and was your threads still fine afterwards?



I didn't force it.. I never force anything... if it doesn't fit I throw it into the gorge. I have pretty much given up playing with any and all atties on my REO's other than Cyclones and Cyclops's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Rob Fisher said:


> I didn't force it.. I never force anything... if it doesn't fit I throw it into the gorge. I have pretty much given up playing with any and all atties on my REO's other than Cyclones and Cyclops's!



I really want to give the atomic a try. I'm just really scared to force it. I don't want to bugger up my threads


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riddle said:


> I really want to give the atomic a try. I'm just really scared to force it. I don't want to bugger up my threads



And quite rightly so... if you have to force it then something is wrong.


----------



## Riddle

Rob Fisher said:


> And quite rightly so... if you have to force it then something is wrong.



I really really want to try the atomic

Somebody help me!!

Lol barely an hour vaping on it I'm just so excited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

My Atomic worked perfectly no forcing at all try @johan he will mod it for u as well


----------



## Marzuq

Riddle said:


> I really really want to try the atomic
> 
> Somebody help me!!
> 
> Lol barely an hour vaping on it I'm just so excited


My atomic screws is quite smoothly. But most of the atomic atties require a bit of persuasion. Unfortunate as many do like them 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heckers

I ordered an Atomic today. Keen to see how it performs compared to the Reomiser.
It realyl interests me that you can adjust the airflow....sometimes you jsut feel like a nice lung hit with a big cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

The Golf said:


> My Atomic worked perfectly no forcing at all try @johan he will mod it for u as well



Sorry mate, you actually meant @JakesSA, I don't have the correct taps anymore.


----------



## Yiannaki

Heckers said:


> I ordered an Atomic today. Keen to see how it performs compared to the Reomiser.
> It realyl interests me that you can adjust the airflow....sometimes you jsut feel like a nice lung hit with a big cloud


Awesome stuff bro!

Let us know how you find it. I personally adore my atomic. It's superb! 

26G, 2mm, 7 wrap, single coil rocks. Flavour is superb!


----------



## Riddle

The Golf said:


> My Atomic worked perfectly no forcing at all try @johan he will mod it for u as well



If you mean @JakesSA I got it from him. It is a BF modified atty just won't go in

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA

Riddle said:


> I really want to give the atomic a try. I'm just really scared to force it. I don't want to bugger up my threads



I am very surprised to hear there are still thread problems with the atomics, I run each of the atties through a die (female tap) now to make sure the threads are on size!  
Just let me know if there is anything I can do to help you sort it out?


----------



## Riddle

JakesSA said:


> I am very surprised to hear there are still thread problems with the atomics, I run each of the atties through a die (female tap) now to make sure the threads are on size!
> Just let me know if there is anything I can do to help you sort it out?



Are their any suggestions from your side to solve this problem? 




I tried to force it a little but this is the furthest it goes


----------



## Heckers

I have found that even the Reomizer does not go all the way down. As long as it gets down to the o ring then it should be fine.
That looks like its almost there?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Heckers said:


> I ordered an Atomic today. Keen to see how it performs compared to the Reomiser.
> It realyl interests me that you can adjust the airflow....sometimes you jsut feel like a nice lung hit with a big cloud


Please do post your findings and differences between the two. There is already a range of variations in opinions. Personally prefer the atomic over the rm2 for vapor and flavour. But it's odd leakage at the afc is a let down. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

The problem is not with the Atomics, but rather some of the Reo threading. My older mini had no problem with my Atomic, but on the newer grand the same Atomic wouldn't screw in at all, until we re-tapped the 510 threads on the Reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA

How does that Atomic screw in on any other mod?


----------



## Paulie

I think the problem is on the atomic as i was at @Michael house the other day and he had 2 atomics and one of them would not thread into my reo or his while the other one was perfect.


----------



## Riddle

JakesSA said:


> How does that Atomic screw in on any other mod?



Threads seem fine just won't go all the way down. Tried to coil it up and fire it and what do you know it's working like a charm. I must maybe just get an oring to cover that gap like @Heckers said

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers

Riddle said:


> Threads seem fine just won't go all the way down. Tried to coil it up and fire it and what do you know it's working like a charm. I must maybe just get an oring to cover that gap like @Heckers said



Yeah as long as it seals properly with the o ring below it there should be no problems.
Does the Atomic have an adjustable pin? Maybe it can be screwed in a bit more.


----------



## Alex

paulph201 said:


> I think the problem is on the atomic as i was at @Michael house the other day and he had 2 atomics and one of them would not thread into my reo or his while the other one was perfect.



I don't think so, with my Reo Grand, only the RM2 and a kayfun would screw on properly, every other rda/rta I tried would not even start to thread. 

Even Robert from Reosmods confirmed the problem is with the Reo 510 connection, and he gave me the solution, as well as offering to send it back to him for a fix.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Heckers

TBH it could even be that the o ring is too fat and prevents the Atomic from going in all the way.
I got 2 o rings with my Reomizer, one fat and one thin one. Check that you are using the thinner one maybe.


----------



## Yiannaki

Heckers said:


> TBH it could even be that the o ring is too fat and prevents the Atomic from going in all the way.
> I got 2 o rings with my Reomizer, one fat and one thin one. Check that you are using the thinner one maybe.


I find the thicker o ring works better. @Alex uses the same if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> I find the thicker o ring works better. @Alex uses the same if I'm not mistaken.



The thicker one is what I use now, just gives more flexibility in adjusting the air hole position.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers

Yiannaki said:


> I find the thicker o ring works better. @Alex uses the same if I'm not mistaken.



Yeah I am also using the thicker one, just giving another suggestion, maybe the thinner one works better with the Atomic


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> I find the thicker o ring works better. @Alex uses the same if I'm not mistaken.


With some atomizers (even the same type) is use the thin ring, with some the thick one and with some no o-ring at all. Just depends where I want my coil(s) and air holes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA

The atomic's pin is not adjustable, it may be possible to seat the centre pin a bit deeper but the posts already look level to as far as I can tell. 




paulph201 said:


> I think the problem is on the atomic as i was at @Michael house the other day and he had 2 atomics and one of them would not thread into my reo or his while the other one was perfect.



For the record that "other" Atomic Michael has is not one of mine and I think it actually does have some thread damage on it, not too sure where it came from though?


----------



## Riddle

I used the thin 1 on the reomiser. . . For now I'm just enjoying the vape so I will play around later and see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers

Riddle said:


> I used the thin 1 on the reomiser. . . For now I'm just enjoying the vape so I will play around later and see



If this is like the Reomizer with the AFC on the smallest but with the ability to open it for lung hits then this might be the end of the road for me.
The Reomizer is damn near perfect fro mouth to lung, good vapour and great flavour....but sometimes you just wanna go balls to the wall for a few pulls


----------



## ConradS

I got one today from Vape Club as well. Not going down all the way.


----------



## JakesSA

Please post a photo with the top off, I just want to confirm that the centre post is level with the other two?


----------



## Riddle

Heckers said:


> If this is like the Reomizer with the AFC on the smallest but with the ability to open it for lung hits then this might be the end of the road for me.
> The Reomizer is damn near perfect fro mouth to lung, good vapour and great flavour....but sometimes you just wanna go balls to the wall for a few pulls



I'm a lung hitter ever since I got into drippers. So the atomic is lovely. Think I want to get the trusty plume veil bf next. 

But for now the atomic and reomiser will be alternating


----------



## Heckers

JakesSA said:


> Please post a photo with the top off

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

Alex said:


> I don't think so, with my Reo Grand, only the RM2 and a kayfun would screw on properly, every other rda/rta I tried would not even start to thread.
> 
> Even Robert from Reosmods confirmed the problem is with the Reo 510 connection, and he gave me the solution, as well as offering to send it back to him for a fix.


Can u plz explain how 1 atomic fits perfectly on 2 reos and another doesnt on 2?


----------



## JakesSA

paulph201 said:


> Can u plz explain how 1 atomic fits perfectly on 2 reos and another doesnt on 2?



You supposed to say:"Riddle me this ..." before a question like that ..

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paulie

JakesSA said:


> You supposed to say:"Riddle me this ..." before a question like that ..



hahahaha that was brilliant!!


----------



## ConradS

Here u go. A big o ring from a reo bottle works to close the gap. On a ego battery it has about a 1mm gap, more pronounced on the Reo. I am not to stressed.


----------



## Alex

paulph201 said:


> Can u plz explain how 1 atomic fits perfectly on 2 reos and another doesnt on 2?



All I'm saying is that the Reo 510 threads do differ from batch to batch, as personally confirmed by the man himself to me. As such the tolerances vre very tight on some of the newer Reo's, and certain atomizers with lower tolerances will not thread. The solution is obviously to run a bottoming tap into the reo to loosen it up.

Out of seven, 510 atomizers I had here, only two of them would thread on my Reo before doing the above procedure. Where as my other reo had no problems with all 7 devices. I have two infinite Atomic RDA's from VC which both fit flush on my devices now.


----------



## Andre

We have had a brand new Reo the other day on which a brand new Reomizer2 did not screw in. From this and other experiences here, I suspect the thread tolerances on the 510 connection on the Reos are to blame. I know one or two peeps have forced the atomizer for the last bit without problems, but a tap on the 510 connection would probably be safer.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riddle

Thanks for the help everyone. And thanks @JakesSA slight gap but vapes brilliantly.


----------



## JakesSA

paulph201 said:


> hahahaha that was brilliant!!



I have my moments, few and far between maybe, but still ..

I think the riddle of Michael's atomics is that one of the two he has, has a messed up thread. Out of vanity, I insist on stating that it ain't one of mine!! 
"I tell ya, I did'na doo it!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Riddle said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. And thanks @JakesSA slight gap but vapes brilliantly.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paulie

Alex said:


> All I'm saying is that the Reo 510 threads do differ from batch to batch, as personally confirmed by the man himself to me. As such the tolerances vre very tight on some of the newer Reo's, and certain atomizers with lower tolerances will not thread. The solution is obviously to run a bottoming tap into the reo to loosen it up.
> 
> Out of 7 510 atomizers I had here, only two of them would thread on my Reo before doing the above procedure. Where as my other reo had no problems with all 7 devices. I have two infinite Atomic RDA's from VC which both fit flush on my devices now.




I understand this point but the point im trying to understand and maby i need to explain better is"

using 2 brand new atomics
using 2 Reos grands

The 1 Attomic does not fit on both Reos and does not vape well at all.
The 2nd Atomic fits perfectly on both Reos and vapes like a beast.

After playing with these the other night i am 100% sure the problem is with the atty.


----------



## Paulie

JakesSA said:


> I have my moments, few and far between maybe, but still ..
> 
> I think the riddle of Michael's atomics is that one of the two he has, has a messed up thread. Out of vanity, I insist on stating that it ain't one of mine!!
> "I tell ya, I did'na doo it!"



Thanks @JakesSA thats the answer i was looking for


----------



## Alex

paulph201 said:


> I understand this point but the point im trying to understand and maby i need to explain better is"
> 
> using 2 brand new atomics
> using 2 Reos grands
> 
> The 1 Attomic does not fit on both Reos and does not vape well at all.
> The 2nd Atomic fits perfectly on both Reos and vapes like a beast.
> 
> After playing with these the other night i am 100% sure the problem is with the atty.



Must be a problem with that atty I agree, I was just pointing out the other problem for people who perhaps aren't aware.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

Alex said:


>



Haha I feel like that. Like a small kid not wanting to put my reo down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA

@paulph201 do you perchance know here Michael got the other atomic from?


----------



## Paulie

JakesSA said:


> @paulph201 do you perchance know here Michael got the other atomic from?




No i didnt ask i just saw he had 2 and wanted one bad lol


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> I understand this point but the point im trying to understand and maby i need to explain better is"
> 
> using 2 brand new atomics
> using 2 Reos grands
> 
> The 1 Attomic does not fit on both Reos and does not vape well at all.
> The 2nd Atomic fits perfectly on both Reos and vapes like a beast.
> 
> After playing with these the other night i am 100% sure the problem is with the atty.


At least on of those atomics has a problem. If both are from the same source, that source has a problem.


----------



## JakesSA

Did you notice @Michael had a custom job done on his? His asked for the drain hole to be located a bit higher so more juice stays on the deck for wicking.


----------



## Paulie

JakesSA said:


> Did you notice @Michael had a custom job done on his? His asked for the drain hole to be located a bit higher so more juice stays on the deck for wicking.



Nope i didnt notice that. i just know that that atty does not vape well at all and doesnt screw down on the reos i tried.


----------



## Andre

Riddle said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. And thanks @JakesSA slight gap but vapes brilliantly.


Stoked that you are obviously enjoying the Reo, gap or not! Next pre-order now open at Vapour Mountain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Andre said:


> Stoked that you are obviously enjoying the Reo, gap or not! Next pre-order now open at Vapour Mountain.



I'm broke enough for now. Maybe the next 1 lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA

Riddle said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. And thanks @JakesSA slight gap but vapes brilliantly.



Very happy to hear it! 

To all you Atomic fans out there who got them via me, I hope you enjoy vaping them as much as I enjoyed modding them! (The odd broken drill bit aside that is ..)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kevkev

JakesSA said:


> Very happy to hear it!
> 
> To all you Atomic fans out there who got them via me, I hope you enjoy vaping them as much as I enjoyed modding them! (The odd broken drill bit aside that is ..)


I absolutely love mine. Screws onto my grand perfectly. My mini not so much. But I prefer it on the grand. Thank you @JakesSA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers

LOL! Ok seems there might be just a bit of a problem with the threading on my Reo.
The first Reomizer didnt fit and look at this with the Atomic




I will test to see how it fits on another device when i get home.


----------



## Andre

Heckers said:


> LOL! Ok seems there might be just a bit of a problem with the threading on my Reo.
> The first Reomizer didnt fit and look at this with the Atomic
> 
> View attachment 12799
> 
> 
> I will test to see how it fits on another device when i get home.


Oh no. That is a bummer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Heckers said:


> LOL! Ok seems there might be just a bit of a problem with the threading on my Reo.
> The first Reomizer didnt fit and look at this with the Atomic
> 
> View attachment 12799
> 
> 
> I will test to see how it fits on another device when i get home.



I know this is random and not a proper solution but i once had a plumeveil that would sometimes screw in halfway and other times it would screw in just fine.

I found that when the threads (on the reo and atty) were dry, it would only screw in halfway and when they both had a bit of e-juice on them, they were fine. Perhaps try this?


----------



## Heckers

Andre said:


> Oh no. That is a bummer.



Yep, i can only give it about two full rotations before it becomes stuck.
You would think by now that the 510 threading would be standard on all connectors and attys but it seems each connector and each atty is different. Frustrating....not sure where to go to from here as i certainly dont have the know how to fix this.


----------



## Heckers

Yiannaki said:


> I know this is random and not a proper solution but i once had a plumeveil that would sometimes screw in halfway and other times it would screw in just fine.
> 
> I found that when the threads (on the reo and atty) were dry, it would only screw in halfway and when they both had a bit of e-juice on them, they were fine. Perhaps try this?



There is so much juice i could take a swim in there

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Heckers said:


> There is so much juice i could take a swim in there



Ah i see, sorry to hear man

I know @JakesSA would have a solution on how to fix it, but i see you're in durbs so it would mean you have to courier it and be without a for a while 

Unless we clone him and send one version of him to durbs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers

Yiannaki said:


> Ah i see, sorry to hear man
> 
> I know @JakesSA would have a solution on how to fix it, but i see you're in durbs so it would mean you have to courier it and be without a for a while
> 
> Unless we clone him and send one version of him to durbs!



I assume the fix needs to be done on the Reo itself? Wonder how it will affect the Reomizre that currently fits on it.
I dont think i could handle too long without it...i do have a mech though that could get me through a week perhaps.


----------



## Riddle

Heckers said:


> LOL! Ok seems there might be just a bit of a problem with the threading on my Reo.
> The first Reomizer didnt fit and look at this with the Atomic
> 
> View attachment 12799
> 
> 
> I will test to see how it fits on another device when i get home.



That's how mine went on initially. With a little force I got it to go slightly further. I now have the reomiser back on and it still threads fine


----------



## Yiannaki

Heckers said:


> I assume the fix needs to be done on the Reo itself? Wonder how it will affect the Reomizre that currently fits on it.
> I dont think i could handle too long without it...i do have a mech though that could get me through a week perhaps.


From my understanding it shouldn't. I know @Alex had it done and still uses his rm2. But maybe just double check with @JakesSA on this.


----------



## Heckers

Well it seems the problem is the Reo 510 threading.
The atomic fits perfectly on the iTaste VV, Nemesis and ohm meter.
On the Reo it can only do one rotation before getting stuck....


----------



## Alex

Heckers said:


> Well it seems the problem is the Reo 510 threading.
> The atomic fits perfectly on the iTaste VV, Nemesis and ohm meter.
> On the Reo it can only do one rotation before getting stuck....



I'm afraid it's gonna be visiting the Reo Spa in Benoni

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> I'm afraid it's gonna be visiting the Reo Spa in Benoni


Haha I love that title 'Reo Spa'. Now we need a catch phrase to go along with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA

Heckers said:


> Well it seems the problem is the Reo 510 threading.
> The atomic fits perfectly on the iTaste VV, Nemesis and ohm meter.
> On the Reo it can only do one rotation before getting stuck....



Darn it!! We just signed up with a new courier so I can arrange collection, do the thread repair and return for about R90 and if pickup is on day one you should have it back by day three.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

I applied only a little force with mine and it went all the way. I agree with @Alex 
It's not the atomic, but rather the Reos


----------



## Andre

Read a thread on ECF about an atty of which the screw in connector is too long on some batches. This could damage the gasket in a Reo if screwed in fully. Probably not the case with the Atomic, but something to bear in mind for the future.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Heckers

Sigh, what a mission!


JakesSA said:


> Darn it!! We just signed up with a new courier so I can arrange collection, do the thread repair and return for about R90 and if pickup is on day one you should have it back by day three.



Wow I would really appreciate that!
Once again just blown away by the helpfulness of our local vendors, thanks @JakesSA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Al3x

Put on the atomic and now I am really enjoying my reo. Just the right draw for me and I can take lung hits once again

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Al3x said:


> Put on the atomic and now I am really enjoying my reo. Just the right draw for me and I can take lung hits once again
> View attachment 12922


And it looks good on a Reo. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Al3x said:


> Put on the atomic and now I am really enjoying my reo. Just the right draw for me and I can take lung hits once again
> View attachment 12922



thats a very nice fit, suits the white .looking good!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Al3x

I have to thank @Rob Fisher once again, I was really struggling with the rm2's small hole. was just not enjoying it that much. The atomic is giving me a whole different perspective of the reo now. Back to lung hits, back to a nice warm vape just awesome

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Heckers

Al3x said:


> I have to thank @Rob Fisher once again, I was really struggling with the rm2's small hole. was just not enjoying it that much. The atomic is giving me a whole different perspective of the reo now. Back to lung hits, back to a nice warm vape just awesome



Plus the convenience of bottom fed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Al3x

Al3x said:


> the rm2's small hole


hehehe
damn sometimes we dont realise what we write

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

Al3x said:


> hehehe
> damn sometimes we dont realise what we write


would have been perfect if you stuck your own quote in the reading the forum as a non vaper thread lol


----------



## Heckers

Al3x said:


> hehehe
> damn sometimes we dont realise what we write



I see in your sig that you also have a BF plumeveil. How does that compare to the atomic?


----------



## Al3x

Heckers said:


> I see in your sig that you also have a BF plumeveil. How does that compare to the atomic?


didn't try it yet just enjoying the atomic tooo much.
Will put a build on the plume this evening and let you know


----------



## Andre

Al3x said:


> didn't try it yet just enjoying the atomic tooo much.
> Will put a build on the plume this evening and let you know


Yes, please I have a bf Atomic, but prefer the Cyclops, and a bf Plume Veil, which I have not gotten around to build yet. Would love to hear your impressions. Pictures of your build please, if possible.


----------



## Heckers

Al3x said:


> didn't try it yet just enjoying the atomic tooo much.
> Will put a build on the plume this evening and let you know



Cool, and how is the Atomic compared to the RM2, when you put the Atomic on the smallest air hole.
Im looking for something that will give me the best of both worlds.


----------



## Al3x

Heckers said:


> Cool, and how is the Atomic compared to the RM2, when you put the Atomic on the smallest air hole.
> Im looking for something that will give me the best of both worlds.


just set it to the smallest hole, draw is tight but not as tight as the rm2, flavour is much better than the rm2 IMO, not much difference in flavour between the 1st setting and 2nd just a slight drop but lung hits are not so good, possible but a bit tight for my liking.
also when adjusting I found that there is a little bit of juice under the centre air hole adjustment thingy dont know if I am gonna get any leaks from this yet tho
Edit, I am using a wide bore drip tip, this may also increase airflow and loosen the draw abit, but I was using this drip tip on the rm2 also so it is a fair comparison but still just my opinion


----------



## Alex

I use the smallest air hole on the atomic, gives the best flavour and draw for my liking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JakesSA

@Heckers's Reo arrived today and I have just put the threading tap through it. Wasn't very tight but did make some fine shavings. The atomic fits perfectly now. I also took some measurements of the atomic's vis Reomiser thread diameters. Turns out the Atomic is at +-6.92 mm with the Reomiser at +-6.82ish mm . One tenth of a millimetre difference.

The Reomiser is also 3 tenths of a millimeter shorter than the Atomic at +-4.52 mm vs +-4.85 mm for the Atomic.

@Heckers I do not have a 18500 battery to fire her up but the continuity tester says both atties are making contact now. Your Reo and the atties will make their way back to you tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

JakesSA said:


> @Heckers's Reo arrived today and I have just put the threading tap through it. Wasn't very tight but did make some fine shavings. The atomic fits perfectly now. I also took some measurements of the atomic's vis Reomiser thread diameters. Turns out the Atomic is at +-6.92 mm with the Reomiser at +-6.82ish mm . One tenth of a millimetre difference.
> 
> The Reomiser is also 3 tenths of a millimeter shorter than the Atomic at +-4.52 mm vs +-4.85 mm for the Atomic.
> 
> @Heckers I do not have a 18500 battery to fire her up but the continuity tester says both atties are making contact now. Your Reo and the atties will make their way back to you tomorrow.


Great work. Thanks for the full report, much appreciated. You really are a great asset for us Reonauts. Now we must just get you to get a Reo!
And back home @Heckers is struggling with his back up gear, waiting for his Reo to be back.


----------



## Yiannaki

JakesSA said:


> @Heckers's Reo arrived today and I have just put the threading tap through it. Wasn't very tight but did make some fine shavings. The atomic fits perfectly now. I also took some measurements of the atomic's vis Reomiser thread diameters. Turns out the Atomic is at +-6.92 mm with the Reomiser at +-6.82ish mm . One tenth of a millimetre difference.
> 
> The Reomiser is also 3 tenths of a millimeter shorter than the Atomic at +-4.52 mm vs +-4.85 mm for the Atomic.
> 
> @Heckers I do not have a 18500 battery to fire her up but the continuity tester says both atties are making contact now. Your Reo and the atties will make their way back to you tomorrow.


Super work @JakesSA  most deserving of your Dr Vape medal 

I'm sure this is all music to the ears of @Heckers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

@JakesSA deserves a big:

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

@JakesSA just rocks! The Cyclones he "fixed" for me are working like gangbusters! Three of the silver ones below he made operational for me!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JakesSA

Great looking Reo btw @Heckers, I just sat admiring the workmanship for a long time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats @JakesSA 
Always putting a smile on people's faces!
Thats great


----------



## Heckers

JakesSA said:


> @Heckers's Reo arrived today and I have just put the threading tap through it. Wasn't very tight but did make some fine shavings. The atomic fits perfectly now. I also took some measurements of the atomic's vis Reomiser thread diameters. Turns out the Atomic is at +-6.92 mm with the Reomiser at +-6.82ish mm . One tenth of a millimetre difference.
> 
> The Reomiser is also 3 tenths of a millimeter shorter than the Atomic at +-4.52 mm vs +-4.85 mm for the Atomic.
> 
> @Heckers I do not have a 18500 battery to fire her up but the continuity tester says both atties are making contact now. Your Reo and the atties will make their way back to you tomorrow.



Thank you so much @JakesSA , you are a life saver!

And yes, it is a good looking Reo. Really happy with the colour combo


----------



## Heckers

So my Reo is finally back from the Benoni Spa 
And the atomic fits perfectly now!
Once again thank you very much @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl for the help.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Al3x

looking topz @Heckers you are def gonna enjoy it.
@JakesSA awesome stuff bro, keep up the excellent service


----------



## Al3x

@Heckers I have a couple of driptips that will look awesome on it will bring it along when we meet next time


----------



## Heckers

Al3x said:


> @Heckers I have a couple of driptips that will look awesome on it will bring it along when we meet next time



Thanks man. I actually like the simple black drip tip. It fits with the black body of the Reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Heckers said:


> So my Reo is finally back from the Benoni Spa
> And the atomic fits perfectly now!
> Once again thank you very much @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl for the help.
> 
> View attachment 13236
> View attachment 13237


Awesome, enjoy and tell us about it.


----------



## JakesSA

Heckers said:


> So my Reo is finally back from the Benoni Spa
> And the atomic fits perfectly now!
> Once again thank you very much @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl for the help.
> 
> View attachment 13236
> View attachment 13237



Glad to see that darling back with her rightful owner! I noticed today that the RM4 is actually an atomic, anyone know what the other RMs are 'made' of?


----------



## Yiannaki

JakesSA said:


> Glad to see that darling back with her rightful owner! I noticed today that the RM4 is actually an atomic, anyone know what the other RMs are 'made' of?


http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/5648/

Is this what you were looking for?


----------



## JakesSA

Thx!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

JakesSA said:


> Thx!


But the Odin is all the rage nowadays. The manufacturer even started making them in bf to satisfy the demand.


----------



## JakesSA

And, dare I say, will be available in SA soon ..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

JakesSA said:


> And, dare I say, will be available in SA soon ..


Can't wait. From what I see the Odin should be one of the more leak proof attys for a Reo. Do not like the air hole positions on the Magma, and the Plume Veil have just to many air passages for my style of squonking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

I see most builds are with cotton,anyone got some tips on a single coil build with ekowool please


----------



## Yiannaki

Genosmate said:


> I see most builds are with cotton,anyone got some tips on a single coil build with ekowool please



Im sure @TylerD could advise on this. he loves ewokfur!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Genosmate said:


> I see most builds are with cotton,anyone got some tips on a single coil build with ekowool please


2 x 2mm ewokfur with 3 wrapps of 0.9 x 0.1 ribbon kanthal in a ugly coil. Comes to about .6 ish ohm. Only combo I use. Love it.
Heat up is quick. Warm vape.
Something like this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

TylerD said:


> 2 x 2mm ewokfur with 3 wrapps of 0.9 x 0.1 ribbon kanthal in a ugly coil. Comes to about .6 ish ohm. Only combo I use. Love it.
> Heat up is quick. Warm vape.
> Something like this.
> View attachment 13569


Thanks for the help.If I look at the photo it seems a lot more wick than an RM2 and it touches the deck as well,have I got that about right.Is that a cyclone in the photo because I just got one of those as well?


----------



## TylerD

Genosmate said:


> Thanks for the help.If I look at the photo it seems a lot more wick than an RM2 and it touches the deck as well,have I got that about right.Is that a cyclone in the photo because I just got one of those as well?


Yes it is a cyclone but I use the same setup on my Atomic. The amount of of ekowool is up to you. I push the ekowool onto the deck to wick up the juice. They both drain very good, so there is no juice to burn on the deck.


----------



## Genosmate

TylerD said:


> Yes it is a cyclone but I use the same setup on my Atomic. The amount of of ekowool is up to you. I push the ekowool onto the deck to wick up the juice. They both drain very good, so there is no juice to burn on the deck.


Great thanks, I'll give it a go.Got some ribbon I don't normally use so I'll even try that as well.


----------



## TylerD

Genosmate said:


> Great thanks, I'll give it a go.Got some ribbon I don't normally use so I'll even try that as well.


Awesome! I'm sure you will enjoy it!


----------



## Yiannaki

@paulph201 please excuse the shitty pic 

Trying out the new atomic on a buddies reo.

26g. Single coil
2.0mm ID
8 wraps
0.76
Rayon Wick

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Danny

A random question for anyone with the infinite atomic clone. I am considering buying an atomic but am a bit concerned about the 510 connector. I have a magma infinite clone, and it is brilliant quality with just one flaw, the 510 connector is amazingly long, longer than any comparitive RDA by a good way. 

Not a huge thing and I use this clone more than anything else (hoping the atomic will give it some competition), but cant get it to sit flush on any mod, even on a nemesis with all adjustments possible it still leaves a gap between atty and mod. It drives me bonkers when I see it all day (OCD? Yes definitely).

So to my question anyone out there with an infinite clone of the atomic had problems with the 510 connections length? I plan on putting it on a mod without an adjustable pin so a visual comparison to a more standard 510 like a nautilus mini would be very useful. If you have both please have a look for me, do they look the same length? 

For once I feel very jealous of the reo owners, never see attys sitting squonk on a reo, only happy reo owners squonking away at a perfectly proportioned device.


----------



## Nooby

Vapeclub has new Atomics in stock which has a shorty 510 connector than before...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby

Nooby said:


> Vapeclub has new Atomics in stock which has a shorty 510 connector than before...



Might I add as well, it has a stunning drip tip as well which is included..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

I have two Atomic RDA's by Infinite. And they both sit flush

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA

Danny said:


> A random question for anyone with the infinite atomic clone. I am considering buying an atomic but am a bit concerned about the 510 connector. I have a magma infinite clone, and it is brilliant quality with just one flaw, the 510 connector is amazingly long, longer than any comparitive RDA by a good way.
> 
> Not a huge thing and I use this clone more than anything else (hoping the atomic will give it some competition), but cant get it to sit flush on any mod, even on a nemesis with all adjustments possible it still leaves a gap between atty and mod. It drives me bonkers when I see it all day (OCD? Yes definitely).
> 
> So to my question anyone out there with an infinite clone of the atomic had problems with the 510 connections length? I plan on putting it on a mod without an adjustable pin so a visual comparison to a more standard 510 like a nautilus mini would be very useful. If you have both please have a look for me, do they look the same length?
> 
> For once I feel very jealous of the reo owners, never see attys sitting squonk on a reo, only happy reo owners squonking away at a perfectly proportioned device.



Indeed the Magma connector is quite a bit longer at 5.5 mm, not sure why the are made like this. The previous batch of Atomics was 4.8ish mm whereas the current batch, from Tesla, are 4.6ish mm. The centre pin is practically level with the thread part and would be impossible to use on a direct to battery (hybrid type) connector.

@Yiannaki has one and may be able to comment on how they fit..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Danny

Awesome thanks everyone for the replies, thats great to hear. Cant wait for the new kit, expect vapemail pics @JakesSA The magma pin is odd, more than made up for by the magma itself though, such an absolutely epic dripper!

Thanks again


----------



## Yiannaki

Danny said:


> A random question for anyone with the infinite atomic clone. I am considering buying an atomic but am a bit concerned about the 510 connector. I have a magma infinite clone, and it is brilliant quality with just one flaw, the 510 connector is amazingly long, longer than any comparitive RDA by a good way.
> 
> Not a huge thing and I use this clone more than anything else (hoping the atomic will give it some competition), but cant get it to sit flush on any mod, even on a nemesis with all adjustments possible it still leaves a gap between atty and mod. It drives me bonkers when I see it all day (OCD? Yes definitely).
> 
> So to my question anyone out there with an infinite clone of the atomic had problems with the 510 connections length? I plan on putting it on a mod without an adjustable pin so a visual comparison to a more standard 510 like a nautilus mini would be very useful. If you have both please have a look for me, do they look the same length?
> 
> For once I feel very jealous of the reo owners, never see attys sitting squonk on a reo, only happy reo owners squonking away at a perfectly proportioned device.



Hi there @Danny

I have an atomic from the older batch as well as the new batch from Vapeclub. 

Both atties fit the reo perfectly and I have noticed that the newer one with the slightly shorter 510 connection actually sits even more flush with the mod. 

I have tested it on both my reos and can confirm it sits flush on both. 

in other news... The atomic is superb! In my opinion, it outperforms the rm2, the cyclone and the magma in regard to flavour!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Hi there @Danny
> 
> I have an atomic from the older batch as well as the new batch from Vapeclub.
> 
> Both atties fit the reo perfectly and I have noticed that the newer one with the slightly shorter 510 connection actually sits even more flush with the mod.
> 
> I have tested it on both my reos and can confirm it sits flush on both.
> 
> in other news... The atomic is superb! In my opinion, it outperforms the rm2, the cyclone and the magma in regard to flavour!



I absolutely love the flavour from my Atomics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> I absolutely love the flavour from my Atomics.


Agreed! Reotomics ftw!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Agreed! Reotomics ftw!



That's a classic, I love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Can anybody suggest a good build on the atomic for a lung hitter using 26 or 24 gauge kanthal?


----------



## Gazzacpt

Riddle said:


> Can anybody suggest a good build on the atomic for a lung hitter using 26 or 24 gauge kanthal?


6 wraps 2mm 26g single coil middle airhole should be around 0.6 ohms works for me. Nice balance of clouds and flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Gazzacpt said:


> 6 wraps 2mm 26g single coil middle airhole should be around 0.6 ohms works for me. Nice balance of clouds and flavour


So far that's the best I have tried. Need to stock up on different kanthal to play around but for now I'm stuck with 26g. The 24g is a bit too thick for these small drippers


----------



## Riddle

Gazzacpt said:


> 6 wraps 2mm 26g single coil middle airhole should be around 0.6 ohms works for me. Nice balance of clouds and flavour


So far that's the best I have tried. Need to stock up on different kanthal to play around but for now I'm stuck with 26g. The 24g is a bit too thick for these small drippers.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Alex

Riddle said:


> Can anybody suggest a good build on the atomic for a lung hitter using 26 or 24 gauge kanthal?



I have a single twisted 26g, seven wraps with 2mm ID and rayon wick.

With the medium airhole half closed off. Oh and you'll need a delrin drip tip, it gets hot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Alex said:


> I have a single twisted 26g, seven wraps with 2mm ID and rayon wick.
> 
> With the medium airhole half closed off. Oh and you'll need a delrin drip tip, it gets hot!


Going to build a coil now and test it out. Think I was greedy for airflow and went to the biggest so I didn't enjoy it much. Will post pics shortly


----------



## Alex

Riddle said:


> Going to build a coil now and test it out. Think I was greedy for airflow and went to the biggest so I didn't enjoy it much. Will post pics shortly



Yes the airhole makes the biggest difference for me, I alternate between the smallest airhole, and about half of the medium one, depending on the juice or just for a change.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Riddle

Alex said:


> Yes the airhole makes the biggest difference for me, I alternate between the smallest airhole, and about half of the medium one, depending on the juice or just for a change.


You are completely correct. The airflow made a huge difference with flavour and vapor. Middle hole fully open. Pulling lovely and tasting great.


----------



## Riddle

26g Kanthal 2mm ID 7 wraps. Roughly 0.7ohms. 






Glowing nicely...











All wicked up. Cotton wick. Don't have Rayon ... Yet...






Vapor production and flavour is just lovely. 

Can't seem to get a pic of the vapor production myself. Maybe next time.

Thanks guys for the advice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Al3x

Glad to see the nickname of my reotomic is getting recognized but next week I hope it does not transform to the reodin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Al3x said:


> Glad to see the nickname of my reotomic is getting recognized but next week I hope it does not transform to the reodin


Reoclops = reo with a cyclops. I was gonna say Reoclone but that just sounds wrong

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Heckers

I have gone back to my Reomizer for now.
Had a lot more leaking with the atomic and I couldnt get a nice tight draw for mouth to lung.
Guess i will play around again in the future.


----------



## Al3x

So I decided to get a bit adventurous and give the reotomic a recoil for the kings crown claim your throne and Damn this thing really claims it's thrown. Parallel 0.5 flat ribbon with 26g 6wraps 2.4mm Id 0.5ohms. Flavor and vapor production is top notch nice warm vape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Danny

So got my atomic yesterday and have been coiling like crazy. So far dual twisted 32g at 2mm, 8 wraps 1ohm. Dual twisted 32 at 1,5mm, 10 wraps 1,2 ohm. Dual 30g at 2mm, 10 wraps, 1,3 ohm. And a few other lower ohms, they werent too great (too warm for me in a little atty) but the first three were amazing.
Cant belive the performance from this atty on the istick, it is equal to my hana and magma easily, if not actually a bit cleaner tasting. Im in love

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Danny said:


> So got my atomic yesterday and have been coiling like crazy. So far dual twisted 32g at 2mm, 8 wraps 1ohm. Dual twisted 32 at 1,5mm, 10 wraps 1,2 ohm. Dual 30g at 2mm, 10 wraps, 1,3 ohm. And a few other lower ohms, they werent too great (too warm for me in a little atty) but the first three were amazing.
> Cant belive the performance from this atty on the istick, it is equal to my hana and magma easily, if not actually a bit cleaner tasting. Im in love


Glad to hear that you are happy with your purchase @Danny

The atomic is a great little Atomiser and one of my favourite! Happy vaping!

Don't forget to share pics of your builds


----------



## Alex

I have found my perfect coil and wick setups for my Atomics.

Single coil
26g
9wraps
1.4mm diameter
+- 0.73 ohm
Long wick, with one side under the coil - and the other end going down and then between the posts to the other side.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Danny

Alex said:


> I have found my perfect coil and wick setups for my Atomics.
> 
> Single coil
> 26g
> 9wraps
> 1.4mm diameter
> Long wick, with one side under the coil - an the other going down and then between the posts to the other side.


Looks very nice, think I will try it out myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Alright so its quite late now, but I wouldn't sleep until I gave this a try.

The Tricro coil. 26G Kanthal used. Came out to 1.1ohms.




Not very neat but I must say the vapour and flavour is just awesome.





Sorry for the bad pics it was the best I could do for now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Riddle said:


> Alright so its quite late now, but I wouldn't sleep until I gave this a try.
> 
> The Tricro coil. 26G Kanthal used. Came out to 1.1ohms.
> View attachment 15004
> View attachment 15005
> 
> 
> Not very neat but I must say the vapour and flavour is just awesome.
> 
> View attachment 15006
> View attachment 15007
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics it was the best I could do for now.



Wow, fascinating @Riddle 
Great pics, what you apologising for? Very challenging to get cloud shots like that

Did you fire the coil before you wicked it? Where does it glow red first? Do all three "coils" heat up at the same time? Very interesting indeed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Riddle said:


> Alright so its quite late now, but I wouldn't sleep until I gave this a try.
> 
> The Tricro coil. 26G Kanthal used. Came out to 1.1ohms.
> View attachment 15004
> View attachment 15005
> 
> 
> Not very neat but I must say the vapour and flavour is just awesome.
> 
> View attachment 15006
> View attachment 15007
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics it was the best I could do for now.


awesome looking coil. would like to see a pic of how you wick that coil. may just want to give it a try

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

Apologies @Marzuq and @Silver I got so excited I forgot to take more pictures. As soon as I'm settled in the office later I will rewick take pics of the glowing and rewick it.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Riaz

Awesome coiling skills @Riddle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

@Silver all coils glow nicely together from the inside out.



@Marzuq the wick goes through the 2 upper nano coils and around the the bottom micro coil for better airflow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

I got this Coil build from Rip Trippers. It's called the tricro coil build. Was browsing for a different build on the atomic and found it


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Riddle - most interesting - maybe I will give that a try sometime.
Appreciate the photos -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Silver said:


> Thanks @Riddle - most interesting - maybe I will give that a try sometime.
> Appreciate the photos -



You are most welcome. You really should try it. It's awesome. The two top coils are supposed to be nano coils however the smallest bit I could find was 1.5mm so I improvised and used it and just made the bottom 1 slightly bigger. I would like to redo this build using 28G and proper nano setup soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Riddle said:


> You are most welcome. You really should try it. It's awesome. The two top coils are supposed to be nano coils however the smallest bit I could find was 1.5mm so I improvised and used it and just made the bottom 1 slightly bigger. I would like to redo this build using 28G and proper nano setup soon.



Thanks @Riddle
Just noticed we started vaping 4 days apart.
Happy 1 year Vape-aversary  Can't remember if I wished you already.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

Silver said:


> Thanks @Riddle
> Just noticed we started vaping 4 days apart.
> Happy 1 year Vape-aversary  Can't remember if I wished you already.



Thanks @Silver and happy 1 year Vape-aversary to you too. 
I'm not too sure my network and Internet has been giving me grief lately but looks like I'm back now. Ecigssa and YouTube keeps vamping alive for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Thanks @Riddle .nice pics and awesome build. I'll be giving this a try over the weekend just because it looks so cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

right, straight down to business LOL

26g kanthal
2mm ID
7/8 wraps
resistance unknown

you advice/ tips please








she vapes pretty damn well!!!

first time hitting a silver in a LONG time

flavor is awesome in this atty

as you can see, the atomic screws all the way down (ive read earlier posts of some guys who says it doesnt fit flush)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Riddle

Riaz said:


> right, straight down to business LOL
> 
> 26g kanthal
> 2mm ID
> 7/8 wraps
> resistance unknown
> 
> you advice/ tips please
> 
> View attachment 15155
> 
> View attachment 15156
> 
> View attachment 15157
> 
> 
> she vapes pretty damn well!!!
> 
> first time hitting a silver in a LONG time
> 
> flavor is awesome in this atty
> 
> as you can see, the atomic screws all the way down (ive read earlier posts of some guys who says it doesnt fit flush)



Looking good man. I stand corrected but your setup is around 0.8ohms?


----------



## Riaz

Riddle said:


> Looking good man. I stand corrected but your setup is around 0.8ohms?


not quite sure, will check when i get home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> right, straight down to business LOL
> 
> 26g kanthal
> 2mm ID
> 7/8 wraps
> resistance unknown
> 
> you advice/ tips please
> 
> View attachment 15155
> 
> View attachment 15156
> 
> View attachment 15157
> 
> 
> she vapes pretty damn well!!!
> 
> first time hitting a silver in a LONG time
> 
> flavor is awesome in this atty
> 
> as you can see, the atomic screws all the way down (ive read earlier posts of some guys who says it doesnt fit flush)


Looks good to me, but I am not an Atomic fan and have ever only done a dual coil in it.
I know @Alex likes it and mostly in single coil mode - if you check back on this thread you will see some of his builds. Think he does 1.4 mm ID with Rayon and curls the one tail under the coil. 
Glad you are enjoying the Reo so far.


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Looks good to me, but I am not an Atomic fan and have ever only done a dual coil in it.
> I know @Alex likes it and mostly in single coil mode - if you check back on this thread you will see some of his builds. Think he does 1.4 mm ID with Rayon and curls the one tail under the coil.
> Glad you are enjoying the Reo so far.



Yes, I love the atomic, find I get a more intense flavour from the 1.4mm micro coil, I keep the coils at the same level as the post holes. 

Made a fantastic coil last night, using drill twisted 26g and my new coil jig, it came out at 0.55ohms. 

On a side note: I'm starting to enjoy the lung hits more now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

Alex said:


> Yes, I love the atomic, find I get a more intense flavour from the 1.4mm micro coil, I keep the coils at the same level as the post holes.
> 
> Made a fantastic coil last night, using drill twisted 26g and my new coil jig, it came out at 0.55ohms.
> 
> On a side note: I'm starting to enjoy the lung hits more now.


this was my coil on the atomic, but definitely not the last

will try your build as well

you got any pics?

advice on how to wick? or am i on the right track so far?


----------



## Alex

Riaz said:


> this was my coil on the atomic, but definitely not the last
> 
> will try your build as well
> 
> you got any pics?
> 
> advice on how to wick? or am i on the right track so far?



Just when I thought I have the perfect one, I make a better one 

All part of the fun of vaping I guess


----------



## Silver

Riaz said:


> right, straight down to business LOL
> 
> 26g kanthal
> 2mm ID
> 7/8 wraps
> resistance unknown
> 
> you advice/ tips please
> 
> View attachment 15155
> 
> View attachment 15156
> 
> View attachment 15157
> 
> 
> she vapes pretty damn well!!!
> 
> first time hitting a silver in a LONG time
> 
> flavor is awesome in this atty
> 
> as you can see, the atomic screws all the way down (ive read earlier posts of some guys who says it doesnt fit flush)



Lovely @Riaz!
What was your first juice on "Reo Orange"?


----------



## Yiannaki

Riaz said:


> right, straight down to business LOL
> 
> 26g kanthal
> 2mm ID
> 7/8 wraps
> resistance unknown
> 
> you advice/ tips please
> 
> View attachment 15155
> 
> View attachment 15156
> 
> View attachment 15157
> 
> 
> she vapes pretty damn well!!!
> 
> first time hitting a silver in a LONG time
> 
> flavor is awesome in this atty
> 
> as you can see, the atomic screws all the way down (ive read earlier posts of some guys who says it doesnt fit flush)


Nice coiling there bud!

I've counted 8 wraps from your pics I would lose the one wrap. I've found 7 wraps on the 2.0mm ID with 26 to be the best on the atomic! It should be around .67 Ω


----------



## Riaz

Silver said:


> Lovely @Riaz!
> What was your first juice on "Reo Orange"?


First juice- mango and peach mix

Awesomeness I tell ya

Can taste each flavor individually yet together, if that makes sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Wow - that is super
I assume that is a self made DIY Riaz juice?


----------



## Riaz

Silver said:


> Wow - that is super
> I assume that is a self made DIY Riaz juice?


Yes you assume correct




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

@Riaz this was the coil that got me stuck on the atomic 28g 6wrap dual ugly coils around .6ohms. it gets better as you go lower on the ohms.



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @Riaz this was the coil that got me stuck on the atomic 28g 6wrap dual ugly coils around .6ohms. it gets better as you go lower on the ohms.
> View attachment 15208
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


i will be trying different coils soon on the atomic @Cape vaping supplies 

im still in the reo newbie phase, and i want to stay here as long as i can

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

My atomic will be here soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

iKeyaam said:


> My atomic will be here soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exciting  it's a truly awesome atty!


----------



## Alex

Just re-wicked, so I thought I would add some eyecandy 
1.4 micro-coil
.5 ohms
26g
12 wraps each

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Just re-wicked, so I thought I would add some eyecandy
> 1.4 micro-coil
> .5 ohms
> 26g
> 12 wraps each
> View attachment 15242
> View attachment 15243
> View attachment 15244


Awesome looking build @Alex 

How would you describe the vaped it gives?


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Awesome looking build @Alex
> 
> How would you describe the vaped it gives?



Really good flavour, I've kept this one for a whole two days now. So it must be real good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @Riaz this was the coil that got me stuck on the atomic 28g 6wrap dual ugly coils around .6ohms. it gets better as you go lower on the ohms.
> View attachment 15208
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Epic photo @Cape vaping supplies !
Was that cotton or rayon?


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> Just re-wicked, so I thought I would add some eyecandy
> 1.4 micro-coil
> .5 ohms
> 26g
> 12 wraps each
> View attachment 15242
> View attachment 15243
> View attachment 15244



Lovely
Thanks for the pics @Alex
My Atomic adventure will hopefully commence soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Lovely
> Thanks for the pics @Alex
> My Atomic adventure will hopefully commence soon


Looking forward to your Reotomic adventures @Silver


----------



## Riaz

after some inspiration from @Cape vaping supplies i decided to do this coil:

28g kanthal
2mm ID
6wraps
ohms around 1 something (cant remember)

before wicking




wicked up and juiced (after usage)




the result:




this setup really is amazing

clouds are dense; flavor is outstanding

i now need to move down to 6mg

im loving the atomic (well i dont really have anything to compare it to, but none the less, it is amazing)

extremely easy to build on

happiness

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Paulie

Riaz said:


> after some inspiration from @Cape vaping supplies i decided to do this coil:
> 
> 28g kanthal
> 2mm ID
> 6wraps
> ohms around 1 something (cant remember)
> 
> before wicking
> 
> View attachment 15300
> 
> 
> wicked up and juiced (after usage)
> 
> View attachment 15301
> 
> 
> the result:
> 
> View attachment 15303
> 
> 
> this setup really is amazing
> 
> clouds are dense; flavor is outstanding
> 
> i now need to move down to 6mg
> 
> im loving the atomic (well i dont really have anything to compare it to, but none the less, it is amazing)
> 
> extremely easy to build on
> 
> happiness




great work man! those r some dense clouds!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Wow, amazing cloud that - no stealth vaping for you. And how are you finding the Reo convenience compared to your Russian and Aqua?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Andre said:


> Wow, amazing cloud that - no stealth vaping for you. And how are you finding the Reo convenience compared to your Russian and Aqua?


wait, i have a russian and aqua?

i need to check where they've been hiding LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz

to be honest, when i just started using the reo, i found the sqonking a bit of a pain- that is to be understood seeing that ive been using tanks for more than a year now and have pretty much been used to vaping that way.

now that ive gotten used to it, and remembering to sqonk, its the easiest thing to do. it prolly took me the entire first day to get used to how much and when to sqonk, but now its like second nature- this is also partially because i used to read ALL the threads concerning the reo before i actually received mine. 

as for comparison for convenience, the reo is definitely hands down the easiest and most pleasant device to use.

im not just saying this because i have one, but because it really is.

those that dont own a reo will not know until they own one

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

just to add to this, last night i picked up the cana for a vape and unconsciously pressed the screen with my thumb

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Keyaam

Riaz said:


> to be honest, when i just started using the reo, i found the sqonking a bit of a pain- that is to be understood seeing that ive been using tanks for more than a year now and have pretty much been used to vaping that way.
> 
> now that ive gotten used to it, and remembering to sqonk, its the easiest thing to do. it prolly took me the entire first day to get used to how much and when to sqonk, but now its like second nature- this is also partially because i used to read ALL the threads concerning the reo before i actually received mine.
> 
> as for comparison for convenience, the reo is definitely hands down the easiest and most pleasant device to use.
> 
> im not just saying this because i have one, but because it really is.
> 
> those that dont own a reo will not know until they own one


I think I said that 3 months ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Riaz said:


> just to add to this, last night i picked up the cana for a vape and unconsciously pressed the screen with my thumb


That is so funny.  There were a few times with my Reo that I pressed the bottle and tried to toot it.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex

TylerD said:


> That is so funny.  There were a few times with my Reo that I pressed the bottle and tried to toot it.



I've done that myself quite often

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nooby

Would anyone be interested in another Atomic? I'm thinking of getting me 1 of them Odin's lol.. It's not bottom fed though. Let me know, and I will keep it for when there's stock available again.


----------



## Riaz

Nooby said:


> Would anyone be interested in another Atomic? I'm thinking of getting me 1 of them Odin's lol.. It's not bottom fed though. Let me know, and I will keep it for when there's stock available again.


post it in the classies

im sure there is someone that would be interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Riaz said:


> after some inspiration from @Cape vaping supplies i decided to do this coil:
> 
> 28g kanthal
> 2mm ID
> 6wraps
> ohms around 1 something (cant remember)
> 
> before wicking
> 
> View attachment 15300
> 
> 
> wicked up and juiced (after usage)
> 
> View attachment 15301
> 
> 
> the result:
> 
> View attachment 15303
> 
> 
> this setup really is amazing
> 
> clouds are dense; flavor is outstanding
> 
> i now need to move down to 6mg
> 
> im loving the atomic (well i dont really have anything to compare it to, but none the less, it is amazing)
> 
> extremely easy to build on
> 
> happiness




very impressive @Riaz
i hope this means you have entered the cloud blwoing competition at the vape meet now. you clearly have the know how and the right gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

Marzuq said:


> very impressive @Riaz
> i hope this means you have entered the cloud blwoing competition at the vape meet now. you clearly have the know how and the right gear


i have already entered- waar was jy dan?


----------



## Marzuq

Riaz said:


> i have already entered- waar was jy dan?



apologies my good man. works been super busy this week. as you can tell from my lack of presence this week.


----------



## Riaz

Marzuq said:


> apologies my good man. works been super busy this week. as you can tell from my lack of presence this week.


yeah i did

we need them funny posts (and also @Rob Fisher lounge has been very quiet lately)


----------



## Marzuq

Riaz said:


> yeah i did
> 
> we need them funny posts (and also @Rob Fisher lounge has been very quiet lately)



not to worry my good man. i will make it up to you guys. i havent even ventured into the lounge this week. thats so weak on my part.


----------



## Zegee

For all u atomic nuts 





Best build for me to date 
Twisted 28g with 26g para 
Awesome flavour and puts out clouds

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Zegee said:


> For all u atomic nuts
> View attachment 15429
> 
> View attachment 15430
> View attachment 15431
> 
> Best build for me to date
> Twisted 28g with 26g para
> Awesome flavour and puts out clouds


Expert coiling there bud!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zegee

Yiannaki said:


> Expert coiling there bud!


Thnx man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> For all u atomic nuts
> View attachment 15429
> 
> View attachment 15430
> View attachment 15431
> 
> Best build for me to date
> Twisted 28g with 26g para
> Awesome flavour and puts out clouds


No doubt you earned that medal, Sir. Beautiful coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

So today I tried "the stove top coil" .... 















All wicked up with some cotton...





Firing nicely...





I must say I am quite impressed with the performance of this coil. Flavour and vapour is exceptional.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Looks awesome, thanks for sharing @Riddle

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zegee

Looks wicked

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

Crown coil. 

Saw this on YouTube. Looked interesting so I thought I'll give it a try seeing that I'm in a coil building mood right now. 











Doesn't vape too bad. Just wasn't my cup of tea. Ripped it out after a few toots. Didn't bother to check the resistance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Playing around with some coiling 

Parallel Dual twisted 30g with single 28g

Ohms around 0.5 something




She is chucking the flavor and vapor, not as good as dual coils, but definitely a satisfying vape. 

Dual coils to follow within a few days lol

I can't stop building on this atty.

Each coil I've tried is better than the last


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Riaz

Ok here we go again

The previous single coil was a bit too harsh for me, so I did this:

Twisted 28g 
ID 2mm
0.8 ohms
Cotton wick

On the ohms reader



Coil mounted and positioned





Coil lighting up beautifully 



Wicked up and ready for action






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Great coiling. How is the vape?


----------



## Riaz

Andre said:


> Great coiling. How is the vape?


Just had a couple toots now, cotton still needs to wear in

Flavor no where close to the 0.5 coil, but it's great so far

Vapor production also obviously considerably less than previous coil

Monday I will be posting another build after having the post holes widened a bit

Currently cannot fit dual twisted 28g through the positive post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam

Riaz said:


> Just had a couple toots now, cotton still needs to wear in
> 
> Flavor no where close to the 0.5 coil, but it's great so far
> 
> Vapor production also obviously considerably less than previous coil
> 
> Monday I will be posting another build after having the post holes widened a bit
> 
> Currently cannot fit dual twisted 28g through the positive post
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Judging by the notes you supposed to be studying not building coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

iKeyaam said:


> Judging by the notes you supposed to be studying not building coils.


True story bro but you know how it goes

I study during my break from coil building 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats on all the spectacular coils @Riaz. So happy for you. Looks like you are having loads of fun!

That first coil had such thick dense clouds. Amazing. 

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

so i decided to go back to dual coils

28g kanthal
this time tried 1.5mm ID
7 wraps
0.43 ohms
man oh man, this build is awesome

flavor is great, vapor production is awesome







the result

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> so i decided to go back to dual coils
> 
> 28g kanthal
> this time tried 1.5mm ID
> 7 wraps
> 0.43 ohms
> man oh man, this build is awesome
> 
> flavor is great, vapor production is awesome
> 
> View attachment 17323
> 
> 
> View attachment 17324
> 
> 
> the result
> 
> View attachment 17325
> 
> 
> View attachment 17326


Wow, thick clouds those. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Riaz said:


> so i decided to go back to dual coils
> 
> 28g kanthal
> this time tried 1.5mm ID
> 7 wraps
> 0.43 ohms
> man oh man, this build is awesome
> 
> flavor is great, vapor production is awesome
> 
> View attachment 17323
> 
> 
> View attachment 17324
> 
> 
> the result
> 
> View attachment 17325
> 
> 
> View attachment 17326


Awesome! Love the pics!


----------



## Heckers

After trying the Atlantis for a bit im back to the Reo again.
Rebuilt my RM2 and suddenly i was enjoying the vape a lot again.
Last night i rebuilt the Atomic too with a single coil at around 1.1ohm.
So far so good, decent taste and good clouds with open airflow.
Been thinking of getting some flat ribbon kanthal and trying that.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq

really good coiling there @Riaz 
See plumes of clouds well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Heckers said:


> After trying the Atlantis for a bit im back to the Reo again.
> Rebuilt my RM2 and suddenly i was enjoying the vape a lot again.
> Last night i rebuilt the Atomic too with a single coil at around 1.1ohm.
> So far so good, decent taste and good clouds with open airflow.
> Been thinking of getting some flat ribbon kanthal and trying that.


The flat ribbon works well for me as an ugly coil hand wrapped around Ekowool socked in a mandrel.


----------



## Riaz

so decided to try something different for a change, coiling wise 

26g kanthal
2mm ID
8 wraps (i think)
0.39ohms










Positioned the coils to be at a slight slant, not sure why i did this, but the vape isnt that bad. Actually not that different from the normal straight positioned coils- they do look awesome though HAHA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> so decided to try something different for a change, coiling wise
> 
> 26g kanthal
> 2mm ID
> 8 wraps (i think)
> 0.39ohms
> 
> View attachment 17676
> 
> 
> View attachment 17677
> 
> 
> View attachment 17678
> 
> 
> Positioned the coils to be at a slight slant, not sure why i did this, but the vape isnt that bad. Actually not that different from the normal straight positioned coils- they do look awesome though HAHA


Super coiling. Enjoy. Did you get an Odin or were they sold out?


----------



## Riaz

Andre said:


> Super coiling. Enjoy. Did you get an Odin or were they sold out?


sold out


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> sold out


Bummer, I am sure they will get more stock shortly.


----------



## Riaz

Andre said:


> Bummer, I am sure they will get more stock shortly.


yeah i hope so too

dont see it happening this year though


----------



## Riaz

Did a recoil last night

Parallel Twisted 28g with single 26g
2mm id
6 wraps
0.3 ohms







The vape is warm, and the flavor is great!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> Did a recoil last night
> 
> Parallel Twisted 28g with single 26g
> 2mm id
> 6 wraps
> 0.3 ohms
> 
> View attachment 17755
> 
> 
> View attachment 17756
> 
> 
> The vape is warm, and the flavor is great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have become a Coil Master!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

Riaz said:


> Did a recoil last night
> 
> Parallel Twisted 28g with single 26g
> 2mm id
> 6 wraps
> 0.3 ohms
> 
> View attachment 17755
> 
> 
> View attachment 17756
> 
> 
> The vape is warm, and the flavor is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice coiling. I see you have taken over the atomic thread. 

Most coil build on the atomic award goes to @Riaz


----------



## Riaz

Riddle said:


> Nice coiling. I see you have taken over the atomic thread.
> 
> Most coil build on the atomic award goes to @Riaz


haha, thanks @Riddle 

i already wrapped the next coil thats going to be used in the atomic

its not that im unhappy with the previous coils, its just so much fun to explore the difference in vaping when you try different coil setups

each of the previous ones have probably been my favorite for the time ive used them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

Riaz said:


> haha, thanks @Riddle
> 
> i already wrapped the next coil thats going to be used in the atomic
> 
> its not that im unhappy with the previous coils, its just so much fun to explore the difference in vaping when you try different coil setups
> 
> each of the previous ones have probably been my favorite for the time ive used them



I know that feeling. The "I need to try some more" feeling. Once the bug bites it's bad.


----------



## Josvanheerden

My first attempt at coil making.




1.5 mm 28g 8 turns

The result.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Josvanheerden said:


> My first attempt at coil making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5 mm 28g 8 turns
> 
> The result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Jos, most welcome to the forum. Looks like a great success at your first try, well done.
Have a question: We have a Reonaut (Reo owner) here called @Jos. I have him down on our Reo Roll Call as Jos van Heerden. Am I mistaken somewhere along the line - as you are Jos van Heerden? Presume you also have a Reo? @Rob Fisher please help.


----------



## Josvanheerden

Same jos - it appears my tapatalk and eciggs login details are different


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jos

Fixed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Hi Jos, most welcome to the forum. Looks like a great success at your first try, well done.
> Have a question: We have a Reonaut (Reo owner) here called @Jos. I have him down on our Reo Roll Call as Jos van Heerden. Am I mistaken somewhere along the line - as you are Jos van Heerden? Presume you also have a Reo? @Rob Fisher please help.



Yip one and the same @Andre.


----------



## Riaz

That's your first coil????

My word, you don't even want to know what my first coil looked like lol

Well done bud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Josvanheerden said:


> My first attempt at coil making.



Great job @Jos! You are a coil expert already! Happy days and a great Vape!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> That's your first coil????
> 
> My word, you don't even want to know what my first coil looked like lol
> 
> Well done bud!



He was taught by the best!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> He was taught by the best!



I just realised he did a DUAL coil! I never taught him that!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jos

Quite a rush checking the coils fire up on the first try


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jos

Must say that Lily chows juice with this dual setup - almost flattened 2ml in 30mins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jos said:


> Must say that Lily chows juice with this dual setup - almost flattened 2ml in 30mins
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And no doubt the flavour rocks your world. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Andre

Jos said:


> Fixed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, thanks @Jos, that clears it up.


----------



## Jos

Rob Fisher said:


> And no doubt the flavour rocks your world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



You know it - tropical ice with a touch of pineapple ADV is born 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

Right here we go again 

This time, triple twisted 28g kanthal
2mm id
8 wraps
0.61 ohms




Vape is good
Flavor and vapor is plentiful 

I'm happy, for now haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthster

That is a nice looking coil @Riaz.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> Right here we go again
> 
> This time, triple twisted 28g kanthal
> 2mm id
> 8 wraps
> 0.61 ohms
> 
> View attachment 17951
> 
> 
> Vape is good
> Flavor and vapor is plentiful
> 
> I'm happy, for now haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Work of art....you have this coiling thing down pat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Super X building for the RM4 (The Atomic)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

My first build in the atomic in the reo

26g kanthal, 6 wraps on 2mm ID came out at 0.8ohms

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> My first build in the atomic in the reo
> 
> 26g kanthal, 6 wraps on 2mm ID came out at 0.8ohms
> 
> View attachment 18921
> View attachment 18922


Absolute beauty

Nicely done @BhavZ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

BhavZ said:


> My first build in the atomic in the reo
> 
> 26g kanthal, 6 wraps on 2mm ID came out at 0.8ohms
> 
> View attachment 18921
> View attachment 18922



Good looking coil. 
I actually miss my my atomic. I grew fond of it. From initially not really liking it that much.


----------



## BhavZ

Riddle said:


> Good looking coil.
> I actually miss my my atomic. I grew fond of it. From initially not really liking it that much.


As a plain dripper I too was not fond of it, but as a BF it is amazing on the reo simply cause one does not have to drip as much now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

BhavZ said:


> As a plain dripper I too was not fond of it, but as a BF it is amazing on the reo simply cause one does not have to drip as much now



I've only tried it on the nemesis once, so I don't know the hassle of dripping. But yeah on the REO it worked like a dream.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

BhavZ said:


> My first build in the atomic in the reo
> 
> 26g kanthal, 6 wraps on 2mm ID came out at 0.8ohms
> 
> View attachment 18921
> View attachment 18922


Nice coiling man. 

Just a word of advice. Perhaps take a look that your post screws are tightened down nicely. 

Based on your resistance you mentioned, the ID and number is wraps 0.8 is higher than what it should read it.

A single 26g coil for me in the atomic, with a 2mm ID, and 7 wraps would fall in around 0.67 or so.

Careful not to over tighten as there's a high chance you could cut through one of thr legs with the post screw.


----------



## BhavZ

Yiannaki said:


> Nice coiling man.
> 
> Just a word of advice. Perhaps take a look that your post screws are tightened down nicely.
> 
> Based on your resistance you mentioned, the ID and number is wraps 0.8 is higher than what it should read it.
> 
> A single 26g coil for me in the atomic, with a 2mm ID, and 7 wraps would fall in around 0.67 or so.
> 
> Careful not to over tighten as there's a high chance you could cut through one of thr legs with the post screw.


Thanks man

To be honest I think it is firing at 0.6-0.7ohms, the meter I used is a bit faulty and the flavour profile, warmth etc I am getting from the coil certainly does hint at it being around 0.6ohms

I will definitely have a look at the post screws and give them a proper tightening.

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## ConradS

Hey guys. Been building single coils on this now for a while at around 1ohm. What diff can I expect from dual coils?


----------



## Yiannaki

ConradS said:


> Hey guys. Been building single coils on this now for a while at around 1ohm. What diff can I expect from dual coils?


Hey @ConradS

Well for starters you can expect a more 'intense' vape.

- Dual coils (at least in my opinion) pack a mean punch. They hit harder from my experience. 

- I find that the dual coil setup is also great in terms of flavour. Call me crazy but I have tried several liquids I know well in a single and dual setup and the flavour in the dual setup to be enhanced. 

- I have also found that some liquids that tasted average on a single coil build, turned out to be incredible on a dual setup. 

- You will also get the chance to enjoy even greater airflow now as you will be opening up another airhole slot for air to hit your second coil.

- As a result of this increase in airflow and because you have a larger surface area now in a dual coil build ( I.e double the amount of wire, vapour production will also jump.


Note: 

- A con to the dual coil that I have found is that it guzzles a lot more juice.

- Make sure both coils are as similar as possible to one another. 

- Dual coils really come to life around 0.6 or lower (in my opinion)

Going from a 1 ohm setup directly to sub ohm dual coils might be quite a jump for you. (Very different experience)

My advice would be to perhaps experiment with some lower resistance single coil builds first to dip your feet into the sub ohm.

Or you could just go balls to the walls 

Please do not take any of the above as gospel. It is merely my opinion and experience over the last few months.

Hope this has been helpful

Here is a dual coil I did In my atomic a while back.

Dual Coil
26G
2.5mm ID
9 Wraps
+/- 0.46 Ω

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

ConradS said:


> Hey guys. Been building single coils on this now for a while at around 1ohm. What diff can I expect from dual coils?


I agree with what @Yiannaki said above. One additional comment though: With dual coils the power is distributed to 2 coils - thus one can go considerably lower in dual coils than in single coils without the hit been too hard. This is the reason you need to go quite low (around 0.6 ohms) to get the benefits of dual coils.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

Or you could stay vaping at one ohm with dual coils. 

Just build two X two ohm coils 

Going from single to dual coils will really enhance everything re vape experience. 

I for one struggle to go back to single coils after vaping dual coils- I've tried many times and always go back to duals. 

Flavor
Vapor 

Only downsides using duals is they are juice guzzlers and also battery depleters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ConradS

Wow! Thanks for the answer, really thorough thanks for taking the time, I feel like I am more equipped for this now 




Yiannaki said:


> Hey @ConradS
> 
> Well for starters you can expect a more 'intense' vape.
> 
> - Dual coils (at least in my opinion) pack a mean punch. They hit harder from my experience.
> 
> - I find that the dual coil setup is also great in terms of flavour. Call me crazy but I have tried several liquids I know well in a single and dual setup and the flavour in the dual setup to be enhanced.
> 
> - I have also found that some liquids that tasted average on a single coil build, turned out to be incredible on a dual setup.
> 
> - You will also get the chance to enjoy even greater airflow now as you will be opening up another airhole slot for air to hit your second coil.
> 
> - As a result of this increase in airflow and because you have a larger surface area now in a dual coil build ( I.e double the amount of wire, vapour production will also jump.
> 
> 
> Note:
> 
> - A con to the dual coil that I have found is that it guzzles a lot more juice.
> 
> - Make sure both coils are as similar as possible to one another.
> 
> - Dual coils really come to life around 0.6 or lower (in my opinion)
> 
> Going from a 1 ohm setup directly to sub ohm dual coils might be quite a jump for you. (Very different experience)
> 
> My advice would be to perhaps experiment with some lower resistance single coil builds first to dip your feet into the sub ohm.
> 
> Or you could just go balls to the walls
> 
> Please do not take any of the above as gospel. It is merely my opinion and experience over the last few months.
> 
> Hope this has been helpful
> 
> Here is a dual coil I did In my atomic a while back.
> 
> Dual Coil
> 26G
> 2.5mm ID
> 9 Wraps
> +/- 0.46 Ω

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

ConradS said:


> Wow! Thanks for the answer, really thorough thanks for taking the time, I feel like I am more equipped for this now


Always a pleasure bud 

Glad I could help.

Keep us posted on how things go


----------



## Nooby

If anyone in CT is interested in an Atomic, let me know as I have 2 and don't need the 1. PM me if interested..


----------



## kimbo

My favorite coil at the moment
28G parallel 2mm ID 8 wraps

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz

nice coiling @kimbo 

how is the vape?


----------



## kimbo

Riaz said:


> nice coiling @kimbo
> 
> how is the vape?



Thank you

Very nice vape, nice and cloudy without killing the battery 

Flavor is better than single 28g and cooler than duel 28g


----------



## DoubleD

Does the atomic sit flush on the LP Reo or is the a modification you need to do?


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoubleD said:


> Does the atomic sit flush on the LP Reo or is the a modification you need to do?



It sits flush.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Got my atomic back in action

26g
2mm id
Single coil




Peep through the airhole:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

Riaz said:


> Got my atomic back in action
> 
> 26g
> 2mm id
> Single coil
> 
> View attachment 24624
> 
> 
> Peep through the airhole:
> View attachment 24625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That atomic needs a router driptip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

Keyaam said:


> That atomic needs a router driptip
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got this one on the atomic now






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Looks great @Riaz, studying some energy cost analysis?


----------



## Silver

Nice one @Riaz 
How does it vape? And what juice are you vaping in there?


----------



## Riaz

johan said:


> Looks great @Riaz, studying some energy cost analysis?


Thanks @johan

Doing management accounts- cost volume profit analysis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

Silver said:


> Nice one @Riaz
> How does it vape? And what juice are you vaping in there?


Thanks @Silver

Vape is decent, not as good as duals though but I some what feel duals will kill the minis battery in no time. 

Juice is home made dk tobacco


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Riaz said:


> Got my atomic back in action
> 
> 26g
> 2mm id
> Single coil
> 
> View attachment 24624
> 
> 
> Peep through the airhole:
> View attachment 24625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice coiling @Riaz  

That very build you have their was always my go to single coil build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Blow torched the afc ring to give it this copper color

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo

bjorncoetsee said:


> View attachment 24661
> Blow torched the afc ring to give it this copper color


 hahahah @bjorncoetsee my atomic looks the same as yours

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

kimbo said:


> hahahah @bjorncoetsee my atomic looks the same as yours
> 
> View attachment 24667


We have good taste!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

How's the vape on the atomic @Riaz


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Ok sorry, seen your reply to my question already


----------



## Riaz

So i was a bit bored last night LOL

First up:

ribbon wire
4 wraps 
2mm ID
ekowool
came out to 1.2ohms- to high for me
flavor wasnt that great, and i didnt have time to let the wick settle in




next up, did a parallel coil with the ribbon wire
2mm ID
came out to 0.5ohms
Japanese cotton wick
taste wasnt where i wanted it to be:




then i built this bad boy
28g
dual coil, 2mm ID
flavor and vapor is great
ohms is around 0.5/0.6 something




I dont think i can come right with single coils any longer

Theres not much that can beat the flavor from a dual coil

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Super coiling @Riaz 
Thanks for sharing and for the pics
I find for mouth to lung, single coils are fine
For lung hits (in my nuppin) duals are better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith Milton

HELP

Can anyone help with a loose post on the Atomic
















I am livered that my Atomic is not working


----------



## DoubleD

Keith Milton said:


> HELP
> 
> Can anyone help with a loose post on the Atomic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am livered that my Atomic is not working



Screw it back in bro or am I missing the problem here? Is the thread striped?

I screw it down tight using a needle through the post hole, remove the post screw, put a needle through the post hole and tighten down.


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Keith Milton said:


> HELP
> 
> Can anyone help with a loose post on the Atomic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am livered that my Atomic is not working


Ask @johan. He knows about all this stuff I think.


----------



## johan

@Average vapor Joe, first I don't know all about this stuff. A year ago I fixed a stripped threaded post on one of my RDA's with epoxy mixed with silver oxide. You can use any fine powdered conductive filings (i.e; copper, aluminium etc.) mixed with clear epoxy, the Pratley 2 part type. Epoxy on its own is non conductive and will most probably isolate the post. Hope this helps.


----------



## Average vapor Joe

johan said:


> @Average vapor Joe, first I don't know all about this stuff. A year ago I fixed a stripped threaded post on one of my RDA's with epoxy mixed with silver oxide. You can use any fine powdered conductive filings (i.e; copper, aluminium etc.) mixed with clear epoxy, the Pratley 2 part type. Epoxy on its own is non conductive and will most probably isolate the post. Hope this helps.


@johan "I don't know about all this stuff" follows on by explaining how he knows about most of this stuff. Respect @johan.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Keith Milton

I will try it and give feedback, thanks for the tip OHM @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith Milton

Managed to get myself another Atomic BF RDA, yippee

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Keith Milton said:


> Managed to get myself another Atomic BF RDA, yippee


And now you have spares!


----------



## Keith Milton

Built a new coil for the Atomic

3 x 28g Core and 28g Declaptoned wire twisted around them. 4 wraps at 0.24 Ohms

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

My BF Atomic (from CAM) was a hate thing the first time around with it. Mainly because of the source, the first builds and the clumsy Old Skol look. So it was relegated to "The Box", the place where all my no longer used vape gear hides out together (it's a BIG box). Many months later, after seeing others say how much they liked the RM4's they got from Reosmods on the forum, I decided to give it another whirl. But this time with a more open mind. I quickly found some builds that worked very well in it, and in fact it actually ended up becoming the resident atty my new Fools Gold for a long time. Fool's Gold, a Gold Ano LP/SL Grand because it was my first pick among 5 more new Reo's/3 more Chalice III atty's I bought on April 1st last year. It got bumped some months back when I got the two Manta V1/V2 Hybrids and needed a couple of LP Grands to try them out on (only so-so atty's). Well, the Atomic is back on line now. The Manta's were moved to P67's, so the Atomic is back on Fools Gold and doing a great job of running one of my favorite Coffee DIY's.

A quick picture taken last year when the combo was first set up together. How it is again now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

